# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  لولاك ...ما غنت أصابعى ..!!

## جيهان محمد على

لم تكن رسائلى لك يوماً بوحاً ذليلا ..لحب  يائس 

ولا وصف وردى... لحكاية غرام  هانئ 

 ولا نداءات حب ..تستجدى قلب ..حيرنى أمره حد  التسليم بإستحالته  

 ولا قول نفاق ...فى حب اكتملت له أركان  العظمة ؛ حتى بات أسطورة أحياها وتحيانى..  

 رسائلى إليك... هى أجمل.. وأكمل.. وأنبل من كل هراء كُتِبَ عن  الحب يوماً  

 رسائلى اليك... سجينة صدرى وسر عمرى ... 
 وأنَّى لهم يا  حبيبى بحبنا... بإستطاعته... بيقينه... بنقاءه... بسره الضارب فى أعماق  قلوبنا....؟؟؟؟!!!! 

 بعض الأسرار لا  تنتهك ...بعض الاسرار تحس ولا تقال ... 
 إطمئن فهم لن  يعلموا ...وإن علموا..،، 


 رسائلى اليك هى ملامح صورتك ..وسر عذوبتك ..ومرآة حكمتك   
 وأنت وحدك...  صاحب حقوقها الفكرية  
 وأنت وحدك...  صانع أفراحها اللانهائية 
 وأنت وحدك... من  خط نهاياتها المبكية  
 وأنت وحدك 

 ،،، 

 أنت وحدك 

 ،،، 


 أنت وحدك 



 الذى لن يقرأها أبدا ... .. . 










































 خارج النص (بعض هذه الرسائل حقيقى، والبعض الآخر محض خيال.. ولكنها كلها  (صادقة).. فمن دماء قلبى خُطت وبه فقط إكتسبت شرعيتها  وحقيقتها ففضلا لا تقرأوها بعيونكم إقرأوها بيقينكم ، وبنطفة الخير  الكامنة فيكم) .. 
 .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كنت وسيما ... 

 ربما أوسم  رجل وقعت عليه عيناى ... كنت وسيما لدرجة أذهلتنى ..ليس لقدر وسامتك بل لقدر  إنجذابى انا لصفة فيك لم تكن تسترعى إنتباهى يوما فى رجل ...!! 

 كنت وسيما  لدرجة أفقدتنى تفاصيلها وملامحها وأجهدت عقلى كثيرا فى معرفة مصادرها ومنابعها  ... 

 كنت وسيما  لدرجة أفقدتنى وعيى بالمكان وبالعيون الشاخصة تنتهك سلام لقاءنا  الصامت بفضول..  وحسد.. ودهشة  

 كنت وسيما  لدرجة الندم على صور براقة تصفحتها عيناى عمرا بفتور..  وقنوط.. وملل  

 لم تكن  وسامتك جمال.. بل كانت خيال.. يحمل ناظرى لعوالم أخرى.. للرجال... أجد فيها معنى  آخر  للنضال..  للقتال ... من أجل  ..أنثى  

 ما أدهشنى  حقا هو قدرة عينيك على كل هذا البوح ..كل هذا النطق بمعانى لم تستطع اللغة بعد  صياغتها  


 حدثتنى كثيرا  بعينيك ...  حدثتنى حديث  شوق ووجد ووحشة ... حدثتنى عن  الواقع والخيال والاحلام ... أضحكتنى..  وأبكيتنى.. وأخجلتنى..  وأدخلتنى مدن  للملاهى.. وشواطئ للتلاقى ... وفسرت لى  أحلامى ..ونزعتنى من أكوانى..  ورويت لى قصص  خرافية ..وقرأت لى قصائد شعرية ... وهمست لى  بأغانّيا المنسية  

 و....وتركتنى 

 تركتنى أبحث  عنك فى فضاءات روحى التى سكنتها 

 أقتفى أثرك..  وأجتر روعتك.. وأتنسم فجرك 

 وأصدق وعدك  الاخرس لى ..بالعودة وبالسعادة وانتظرتك  ..ولم تخلف وعدك ولا موعدك  

 يا ملاكى  الساكن فى ربوعى المقفرة لك الحب  ...لك الوجد ...لك الشوق وحسبى انا  ...أنت

----------


## بنت البادية

الله ياجيهان جميلة اوى الخواطر دى
انا بحب الشعر اوى
وانتى اختيارك ليها جميل اوى
بس ممكن اعرف  ايه اسم الشاعر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت البادية

اتمنى ان استمع منكى الى  المزيد
وكل عام وانتى بخير

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لم تكن رسائلى لك يوماً بوحاً ذليلا ..لحب  يائس 
> 
> ولا وصف وردى... لحكاية غرام  هانئ 
> 
>  ولا نداءات حب ..تستجدى قلب ..حيرنى أمره حد  التسليم بإستحالته  
> 
>  ولا قول نفاق ...فى حب اكتملت له أركان  العظمة ؛ حتى بات أسطورة أحياها وتحيانى..  
> 
>  رسائلى إليك... هى أجمل.. وأكمل.. وأنبل من كل هراء كُتِبَ عن  الحب يوماً  
> ...


*
ياا
وحدُك الذي ..
لن تقرأَها
... أنتَ ...
القريب
.....
يااااااااااا
وحدَك الذي ..
لن يقرأَها
... هو ...
البعيييييييد
.....
هُوَ أنت*


*جيهان

خاطرةٌ رائعة
هو الإحساسُ ينطلق
وَحدهُ
دون نداء
ودون استجداء

تحياتي*

*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> كنت وسيما ... 
> 
>  ربما أوسم  رجل وقعت عليه عيناى ... كنت وسيما لدرجة أذهلتنى ..ليس لقدر وسامتك بل لقدر  إنجذابى انا لصفة فيك لم تكن تسترعى إنتباهى يوما فى رجل ...!! 
> 
>  كنت وسيما  لدرجة أفقدتنى تفاصيلها وملامحها وأجهدت عقلى كثيرا فى معرفة مصادرها ومنابعها  ... 
> 
>  كنت وسيما  لدرجة أفقدتنى وعيى بالمكان وبالعيون الشاخصة تنتهك سلام لقاءنا  الصامت بفضول..  وحسد.. ودهشة  
> 
>  كنت وسيما  لدرجة الندم على صور براقة تصفحتها عيناى عمرا بفتور..  وقنوط.. وملل  
> ...


*
توصيفٌ رائع للوسامة
وسامةُ الروح
وسامةُ الرفض المُستحيل
...
- وسامةُ إبليس -
...
إبليس الذي ربما كان وسيماً
رغم الرفض


تحياتي*

*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الله ياجيهان جميلة اوى الخواطر دى
> انا بحب الشعر اوى


أهلا بك اختى العزيزة بنت البادية
سعيدة أن حازت الخاطرة على إعجابك وأحيى فيكِ حبك للشعر فهو دليل على رهافة الحس ورقى الذوق..




> وانتى اختيارك ليها جميل اوى
> بس ممكن اعرف  ايه اسم الشاعر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جيهان محمد على

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اتمنى ان استمع منكى الى  المزيد
> وكل عام وانتى بخير


أشكرك حبيبتى وانا أيضا تسعدنى متابعتك وكل عام وأنتِ بألف خير
تحياتى

----------


## بنت البادية

> أهلا بك اختى العزيزة بنت البادية
> سعيدة أن حازت الخاطرة على إعجابك وأحيى فيكِ حبك للشعر فهو دليل على رهافة الحس ورقى الذوق..
> 
> 
> 
> جيهان محمد على


الله عليكى ياجيهان انتى بجد رائعة الكلام الجميل ده كلماتك انتى
على فكرة انا بكتب شعر غنائى
كنت ناوية اكتبه فى قاعة الابداع
بس خلاص رجعت فى كلامى
وكفاية انى اسمع كلماتك الجميلة
مع اطيب تمنياتى بالتوفيق ............بنت البادية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> ياا
> وحدُك الذي ..
> لن تقرأَها
> ... أنتَ ...
> القريب
> .....
> يااااااااااا
> وحدَك الذي ..
> ...


القريب  .....البعييييييييييد

وبينهما مسيرة ألف سنة رمادية 

والانتظار قااااااااتل

حتى ولو كان إنتظارا  ...

للموت!!









لمرورك دوما مذاقه الخاص 
ورؤيتك  للنص تصالح النقيضين معا
الوعى ..واللا وعى
وتجمعهما فى كلمات أظنها أصابت من  الإعجاز الكثير
أشكرك حكيم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> توصيفٌ رائع للوسامة
> وسامةُ الروح
> وسامةُ الرفض المُستحيل
> ...
> - وسامةُ إبليس -
> ...
> إبليس الذي ربما كان وسيماً
> رغم الرفض
> ...


ومعنى آخر عبقرى  أضفته هنا للوسامة ...!!!
إبليس الوسيم الذى جنت عليه وسامته مرتين...
مرة  بإغواء نفسه وعصيانه لأمر ربه
ومرة بإغواء البشر وإختياره (الخسران) رغم يقينه  بالحق معنى ...وإختياراً...!!!
لو لم يكن إبليس وسيما ما كان غويِّاً ولا  مُستغوَى ...
حكيم
أعترف أنك جئتنى بمعنى  آخر تماما غير الذى قصدته فى النص 
ربما كان أكثر تفلسفا لمعنى الوسامة ولكنه  يقيناً أكثر عمقا وتصوفا 
تحياتى لحضورك الذى يستفز ملكات الروح ويولد معانى من  المعانى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الله عليكى ياجيهان انتى بجد رائعة الكلام الجميل ده كلماتك انتى
> على فكرة انا بكتب شعر غنائى
> كنت ناوية اكتبه فى قاعة الابداع
> بس خلاص رجعت فى كلامى
> وكفاية انى اسمع كلماتك الجميلة
> مع اطيب تمنياتى بالتوفيق ............بنت البادية



أهلا بنت البادية
بس ليه رجعتى فى كلامك ومش هاتنزلى كلماتك فى  قاعات الابداع
؟؟؟!!!!!
يعنى عاوزة تستمتعى بكلماتنا وتحرمينا من الاستمتاع  بكلماتك...!!
أرجوكى تنزلى محاولاتك الشعرية فورا واحنا هنا مع بعض بنقرا  وبنستفيد من تجارب بعض 
تحياتى حبيبتى وأشكرك بجد على أحاسيسك الحلوة  دى

----------


## بنت البادية

> أهلا بنت البادية
> بس ليه رجعتى فى كلامك ومش هاتنزلى كلماتك فى  قاعات الابداع
> ؟؟؟!!!!!
> يعنى عاوزة تستمتعى بكلماتنا وتحرمينا من الاستمتاع  بكلماتك...!!
> أرجوكى تنزلى محاولاتك الشعرية فورا واحنا هنا مع بعض بنقرا  وبنستفيد من تجارب بعض 
> تحياتى حبيبتى وأشكرك بجد على أحاسيسك الحلوة  دى


والله السبب ياجيهان اللى خلانى رجعت فى كلامى
ان ماشالله عليكى مستواكى رائع جدا وحسيت انى حبوظ الشعر لو قلت كلام بعد كلامك
على فكرة مش بجاملك
وعموما انا كنت مشتركة بخاطرة اسمها  (كم أخشى )
حتلاقيها موجودة عندك مع الخواطر
لو عجبتك حدخل بالشعر الغنائى
ولو ماعجبتكيش كفاية اسمعك واتعلم منك
ولكى تحياتى .........بنت البادية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أعرف إن كنت تطالع  بريدك وسيكون حظ هذه الرسالة قراءتها أم لا... ولكنى سأترك هذا للصدفة ..نفس الصدفة  التى قابلتنى بك وأسعدتنى حينا وآلمتنى أحيانا كثيرة كثيرة.. لتكن هذه صدفتنا  الثانية إذاً.. ولكنها صدفة لتقرأ النهاية ولربما تكون بداية جديدة لا أعرف..!!  فأنا دائما معك أُقامر.. وعلى المقامر ألا يسعد كثيرا عند الربح ولا يحزن كذلك عند  الخسارة.. فكلاهما وهم وأنا وأنت كنتُ ولازلتُ أعتقد أننا محض وهم  ...


أتشكك كثيرا فى قلبك.. وأقف أمامه مترددة.. حاااائرة
 بأى لغات أخاطبه  ...؟؟!!
بأى مواقف أتهمه ...؟؟!!
بأى صفح أترفق به وأحنو  عليه ...؟؟!!


وبأى حب ...أحبهُ....؟؟؟؟!!!!!


ما لن أغفره لنفسى قط هو أننى سمحت لها أن تقع فى حبك رغم يقينى بأنك  رجلا لا يعرف الحب خارج حدود عالمه 


رجل يشتهى الحب ويزدريه ...يتاجر به وهو أول الخاسرين فيه  


قررت أن أُحبك وانا أعرف أننى سأتنازل عن كل حقوقى معك.. كل أحلامى فى  الحب ستتحطم على صخرة عنادك....
أنت رجل لست عاديا...  أعترف
ليس لذكائك ..ولا لقوة نفاذك إلى أعماقى.. ولا لصدق رؤاك دوما عنى ولكن  لأنك الوحيد فى هذا العالم الذى استطاع أن يكون ملهما لأنوثتى _ العنيدة صعبة  الارضاء_ بكل همسة وبكل إيماءة تصدر عنك


يقولون (الحب أعمى) وقسما لم يكن حبى لك سوى مبصرا مستبصرا بالبداية  والنهاية 


لا أدرى حقا ما الذى إكتفيت به من حبك  



حتى تسبى روحى وتتحدى كل مواهبى فى الهروب والتمرد والغرور..؟؟!!!  


تراه هذا العبث بثوابت عقلى ...بثوابت الكون... وإخراجى لعوالم أخرى..  لأكوان أخرى أكثر رحابة.. أكثر حرية.. أكثر جمالا.. وأكثر إقترابا لجوهر  الإيمان


من أنت ؟؟


وأين أنت منىِ أيها المسافر فى خيالى وفى الطريق المعاكس  لحياتى
؟؟؟!!!!



فيا حبيبا بحثت عنه فى طرقات الخيال وبين شواهق المحال أُكتبنى حرفا بين  حروف إسمك لتُلبِنىِ ...كلما طلبتُ الوصال 
....
...
..
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> والله السبب ياجيهان اللى خلانى رجعت فى كلامى
> ان ماشالله عليكى مستواكى رائع جدا وحسيت انى حبوظ الشعر لو قلت كلام بعد كلامك
> على فكرة مش بجاملك
> وعموما انا كنت مشتركة بخاطرة اسمها  (كم أخشى )
> حتلاقيها موجودة عندك مع الخواطر
> لو عجبتك حدخل بالشعر الغنائى
> ولو ماعجبتكيش كفاية اسمعك واتعلم منك
> ولكى تحياتى .........بنت البادية


انا قرأت الخاطرة يا بنت البادية وتم الرد  :: 
أتمنى بقى تشاركينا بخواطرك على طول بدون قلق ولا خوف لانى وزى ماقلتلك كلنا بنتعلم من بعض يا قمر
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

..................................................  .....................................
..................................................  ....................


................................


........................


...........




















ترى هل ما زلت تقرأنى وانا صامتة ؟؟؟ 
حين تعصف بى المعانى وتخذلنى الكلمات وآتيك كيانا أخرس لا يعرف النطق سوى بحبك ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سوما

> لم تكن رسائلى لك يوماً بوحاً ذليلا ..لحب  يائس 
> 
> ولا وصف وردى... لحكاية غرام  هانئ 
> 
>  ولا نداءات حب ..تستجدى قلب ..حيرنى أمره حد  التسليم بإستحالته  
> 
>  ولا قول نفاق ...فى حب اكتملت له أركان  العظمة ؛ حتى بات أسطورة أحياها وتحيانى..  
> 
>  رسائلى إليك... هى أجمل.. وأكمل.. وأنبل من كل هراء كُتِبَ عن  الحب يوماً  
> ...


القريب ,, البعيد ........ كلما قلتِ ..!!
أحترت اقتبس اى رسالة وابدى اعجابى بها ,, فجميعها بها وصف بديع وشئ من كيانك الراقى.. :: 
جيهان حقيقي مبدعة ,, تسلم مشاعرك ورسائلك .. :: 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أجد نفسى هائمة بين رحى مشاعرك يا جيهان ..تلك المشاعر العميقة الصادقة ..
من يقرؤها يقرأك ..ويقرأ نفسه .. أو يجدها ..
ربما نحن جميعا يا عزيزتى بنات حواء نفس الأنثى ..نتشابه فى نفس الحالة ..ونفس الطقوس ..
وكنتِ أنت من البراعة والجدارة لكى تعبرى عنا جميعا بسن قلمك المغموس دائما فى وهج مشاعر انثوية باقية ..

أتابع معك سيمفونياتك الرائقة مع تمنياتى بدوام الإبداع الراقى 

ندى

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> من أنت ؟؟
> 
> 
> وأين أنت منىِ أيها المسافر فى خيالى وفى الطريق المعاكس  لحياتى
> ؟؟؟!!!!



*مش ممكن المعنى ده ياجيهان
فكرني بأغنية إيمان البحر درويش
والتوصيف للـ أنا
تحياتي لروعة المشاعر هنا
*




*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أختى الجميلة جيهان

خاطرة رائعة دائما كلماتك رائعة
لانها فيها صدق ومشاعر حقيقية
تسلم الايادى يا قمر
ودايما منتظرين منك الجديد الجميل

وياريت بنت البادية تنزل ابداعها عشان نستمتع به كمان
وكل قلم له لونه الخاص به والذى يميزة عن غيرة
مهما كانت حروفه

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> القريب ,, البعيد ........ كلما قلتِ ..!!
> أحترت اقتبس اى رسالة وابدى اعجابى بها ,, فجميعها بها وصف بديع وشئ من كيانك الراقى..
> جيهان حقيقي مبدعة ,, تسلم مشاعرك ورسائلك ..


 
الرقيقة سوما..
أسعدتنى كلماتك ومرورك الذى دوما انتظره وأقدره
لكِ من الحب أدفأه أيتها القريبة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أجد نفسى هائمة بين رحى مشاعرك يا جيهان ..تلك المشاعر العميقة الصادقة ..
> من يقرؤها يقرأك ..ويقرأ نفسه .. أو يجدها ..
> ربما نحن جميعا يا عزيزتى بنات حواء نفس الأنثى ..نتشابه فى نفس الحالة ..ونفس الطقوس ..
> وكنتِ أنت من البراعة والجدارة لكى تعبرى عنا جميعا بسن قلمك المغموس دائما فى وهج مشاعر انثوية باقية ..
> 
> أتابع معك سيمفونياتك الرائقة مع تمنياتى بدوام الإبداع الراقى 
> 
> ندى


الأنوثة واحدة ندى 
كل امرأة بداخلها (أنثى رائعة)
مايميز أنثى عن أنثى ليس الأُنوثة ولكن الشخصية التى تتحكم فى ذبذبات تلك الأُنوثة 
وتوجيهها ...وإختيار وقتها.. وقدرها ..والأهم على الاطلاق ..من يستحقها...،، 
ندى 
لكِ فى قلبى قصيدة لا تكتمل أبياتها سوى بحضورك 
أشكرك حبيبتى

----------


## hanoaa

> لم تكن رسائلى لك يوماً بوحاً ذليلا ..لحب  يائس 
> 
> ولا وصف وردى... لحكاية غرام  هانئ 
> 
>  ولا نداءات حب ..تستجدى قلب ..حيرنى أمره حد  التسليم بإستحالته  
> 
>  ولا قول نفاق ...فى حب اكتملت له أركان  العظمة ؛ حتى بات أسطورة أحياها وتحيانى..  
> 
>  رسائلى إليك... هى أجمل.. وأكمل.. وأنبل من كل هراء كُتِبَ عن  الحب يوماً  
> ...


جيهان يا مجنونة
فى حد يقول على الرقة دى بامية
حرام عليكى يا شيخة
ايه الحلاوة دى
راجعه تانى استنينى 
هافصصها سطر سطر و حرف حرف

----------


## محمد طلعت

*رسائلك .. هى لك .. !

أما رسائلى .. التى بين أناملى هى لى ..!!

أقرأها وأتصفح ما بين ضفتيها ..

وأتذكر ما كان وما حدث ..!

هل أنا الذى أخطأ ؟! 

أم هى .!!

أم كلانا !!

أتذكر رسائلى التى بين أيديها .. والتى كنت قد أرسلتها ..!!

ورسائلها التى بين يديا ..أعود دوما اليها .. كلما تذكرت أيام كنا ..!!

ترى هل هى مثلك أم أنت وحدك التى تخطين رسائلك وتحتفظين بها ..!

لعل أفكارك بها تصل الى من أحببت من خلال تخاطرك بأفكارك له ..

وكأنك ترسلينها عبر الأثير لتلتقى بأفكار من أردت وصولها اليه ..!

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه تلك هى الدنيا .. قاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسية ..ومؤلمة ..

ورغم ما بها من قساوة فهى جميلة ورائعة ..*

----------


## حورية النيل

رسائلى اليك هى ملامح صورتك ..وسر عذوبتك ..ومرآة حكمتك

وأنت وحدك... صاحب حقوقها الفكرية

وأنت وحدك... صانع أفراحها اللانهائية

وأنت وحدك... من خط نهاياتها المبكية

وأنت وحدك

كلمات رائعه لعضوه اروع 
شكرا

----------


## لميس الامام

جيهان أيتها العاشقة حتى الثمالة
أراك تبكين بألم وحرقة  من الصعب ان تنتهي
أشعلت قنديل عشق يمتد شعاعه منك واليك وإلى من حولك
سأرد عليك وكأني هو من قرأ الرسائل




اقتحمت كلماتك صدري
وتوغلت في أعماق ماض هزمني
وحسبي بعد هذا اللحن الوديع ان
اهتف وانشد معزوفة انجبتها في صدري واطلقت 
نارا في هشيم حياتي ينابيع شوق تنساب في افق العشق 
انغاما  تنزف افراحا وفراديس  للعاشقين

رسائلك يا مليكة الحب ،نبشت كل جوارحي
وجدتني اولد من جديد
ليحفر ذاك الاقتحام في داخلي ..في نفسي..في روحي
شرارة شوق مشحونة تنير  حبي لك يوما وتعيد الي لحظات أنس لا تنسى
شوق يغطيه الجمر وشجن الوتر الذي يستهدف دساتير الحب وخلجات القلوب

عندما قرأتك ...أعدت اليّ دفئا افتقدته في تلك المسافة 
التي باعدتني عنك 
عندما قرأت رسائلك شحنت الشجن الرابض بين اضلعي
والدمع الساكن في عيوني لينصب شلالا من الشوق
الذي كان وما زال شاهدا على شطآن التلاقي
يشهق لهفة عليك 
يا من تقفين في دياجر الليل بين صمتي ونوحي والتياعي الصامت وخفقات قلبي
يا من تحتضنين وحدك يتما وحزنا
في عالم عشق لا يرحم
أتيت كقنديلا تحت كفني
تذرفين نيرانا حرّى على ذلك البعد الغير مقصود
أمطرت وأرعدت وحركت تلك البحيرات التي سكنت ابدا
داخلي فأشعر بأني العاشق الذكرى
الذي يلتقيك الآن أفول شمسه قد دنا
يا جرحي المدفون في دمي
نواقيس تدق باشتباك عله يحرك ذاك الأمل
الذي كنت اصبو اليه
يا من اسكنت غضبا ناعما انساب في أناقة من بين أصابعك
ومن بين أفياء عينيك
بكبرياء وحنين
أقرأك وسأبقى أقرأ نزف اللحن المنساب من بين اصابعك
وأعدك ..ان القاك يوما
في شروق شمس
ونسمة ربيع هادئة
تحت ظل سنديانة عتيقة 
نحفر قصتنا فوق جذعها العجوز

----------


## nariman

جيهان.. الله يسامحك 

جميل وحقيقي لدرجة عجزي عن أي كلام 

 :2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> * مش ممكن المعنى ده ياجيهان*
> *فكرني بأغنية إيمان البحر درويش*
> *والتوصيف للـ أنا*
> *تحياتي لروعة المشاعر هنا*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

وإنت كمان فكرتنى بالأغنية دى يا حكيم

من أجمل وأعمق الأغانى اللى سمعتها رغم خفتها وسلاستها

تحياتى لحضورك الرائع دوما

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *أختى الجميلة جيهان*
> 
> *خاطرة رائعة دائما كلماتك رائعة*
> *لانها فيها صدق ومشاعر حقيقية*
> *تسلم الايادى يا قمر*
> *ودايما منتظرين منك الجديد الجميل*
> 
> *وياريت بنت البادية تنزل ابداعها عشان نستمتع به كمان*
> *وكل قلم له لونه الخاص به والذى يميزة عن غيرة*
> ...


شحرورة الجميلة هنا  :: 

يامرحبا.. يا مرحبا
 :: 

بجد بتسعدنى طلتك فى خواطرى بالذات يا تغريد

يمكن لأنى عارفة إنك فنانة حقيقى وبحضورك وإطرائك بتعطى شرعية ما لكتاباتى

أشكرك يا قمر ودايما يارب منورانى وبتسعدينى بوجودك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان يا مجنونة
> فى حد يقول على الرقة دى بامية
> حرام عليكى يا شيخة
> ايه الحلاوة دى
> راجعه تانى استنينى 
> هافصصها سطر سطر و حرف حرف



وفيها إيه بس يا هنوءة لما اقول عليها بامية؟؟؟!!!!

أصلى بحب البامية مووووووووت 

منتظراكى يا قمر ومنتظرة تفصيصك مع إنك إختفتيتى من ساعتها ولا حس ولا خبر...!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *لعل أفكارك بها تصل الى من أحببت من خلال تخاطرك بأفكارك له ..*
> 
> *وكأنك ترسلينها عبر الأثير لتلتقى بأفكار من أردت وصولها اليه ..!*
> 
> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه تلك هى الدنيا .. قاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسية ..ومؤلمة ..*


ربما تصل أو لا تصل... ولكن أتمنى ان تصل الى قلوب كل من قرأها


و..


أحيانا نحكى عن الحب أفضل مما نعيشه ...!!


تحياتى لوجودك الرائع دوما أستاذ محمد طلعت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> رسائلى اليك هى ملامح صورتك ..وسر عذوبتك ..ومرآة حكمتك
> 
> وأنت وحدك... صاحب حقوقها الفكرية
> 
> وأنت وحدك... صانع أفراحها اللانهائية
> 
> وأنت وحدك... من خط نهاياتها المبكية
> 
> وأنت وحدك
> ...



أهلا بكِ أختى الكريمة... حورية النيل

أشكرك جدا على وجودك وعلى تعليقك الرقيق

وتمنياتى بدوام التواصل

تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان أيتها العاشقة حتى الثمالة
> 
> أراك تبكين بألم وحرقة من الصعب ان تنتهي
> أشعلت قنديل عشق يمتد شعاعه منك واليك وإلى من حولك


 


أحيانًا أفضل الصمت على أنْ أقول كلمة شكرٍ فأنا لا أصمت إلا في حالتينِ فقط : 
الأولى : حينما يتم تجريحِي عن قصدٍ أو بدون قصدٍ 
الثانية : حينما لا يكفيني الإمتنان في أن أرد ذي حق حقه .   




> سأرد عليك وكأني هو من قرأ الرسائل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اقتحمت كلماتك صدري
> وتوغلت في أعماق ماض هزمني
> وحسبي بعد هذا اللحن الوديع ان
> اهتف وانشد معزوفة انجبتها في صدري واطلقت 
> ...


 

شكرا لرد.. ه \كِ

----------


## اليمامة

اشتقت لكتابتك يا جيهان ..بل من الأفضل أن أقول اشتقت لأحاسيسك الباذخة المعنى.. ذات الثراء الروحى العميق 
فى كتابتك أجد عزاء كبير ..شىء حسى مخلوط بالأسى ولكنه مريح ..ربما لأنه حقيقى جدا ..ربما لأنه يكشفنا جدا ..

أشعرينا دائما يا جيهان من فضلك ..واكتبينا 

شكرا يا عزيزتى ..

 :f2:

----------


## (الوردة الحمراء

سلمت يدك

----------


## محمد أمير

*الأديبة الرائعة القديرة
جيهان محمد على

لولا تلك الرسائل الرائعة لما غنت مشاعرنا معكِ سيدتى
كلمات لا تضايها كلمات ومشاعر أختارت الصدق والنقاء
وننتظر بشوق كل ما تمنحينا به من حروفك
حقق الله كل آمالك ومنحك السعادة والخير

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*حقاً إن منهن لمبدعات يمتلكن الحروف طوعا ويغزون النفس بوحا ويأسرون عينا أراقت على قمم الحروف دماها
حقا وباقتناع هناك من يداوي الجروح ببلسم الكلام فيخرج وليدا يطبب الروح منذ صرخته الأولى
في الكتابة شفاءٌ لمن كتب ولمن قرأ 
شكرا على فيض المشاعر هنا أدام الله رصانة فكرك وجودة قلمك*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

دعنى أحدثك بحذر ..اكتسبته كلماتى رغما عنها من فجائية مزاجك وقسوة وصالك ..

 دعنى أحدثك بترف ..اللامبالى بك ..وعوز الجائع إليك

 دعنى أحدثك بحميمية إثنان على سفر ...تواعدا على اللقاء قبل إنطلاق قطاريهما بلحظات

 دعنى أحدثك بحكمة محتضر ..يلقى بوصاياه الأخيرة فى حضرة الحبيب

 دعنى أحدثك بحيرة الواقع فى مأزق ...الثورة عليك أم الثورة بك

 دعنى أحدثك حديثى لنفسى ...

يا نفسى


 تصادفنى كل مرة مشكلة كبيرة حينما أحاول ان أصف نفسى بك ..
رغم يقينى بأن أصدق أوصافى تلك المقتبسة من بعض ملامحك ... بعض شجونك ... بعض ينابيع حنانك ..
حتى زوايا قسوتك أرانى أصيب منها الكثير ..!!

 أضيق  انا بنفسى حينما أستشعر هذا التشابه الكبير بينى وبينك ، ربما لأنه يراود  غرورى عن نفسه، ذاك الذى زرع بداخلى يقينى بالتفرد ،ذاك الذى جعلنى أتشكك  حتى فى حبى لك، وجعلنى أفكر أنه ربما وقعت فى هوى صورتى المذكرة...
صورتى المنكرة لكل ذوبان وخضوع للآخر ..


 حبى لك ليس وطنا أتوق لسكناه وأن يوارى قلبى ثراه 
حبى لك هو حلم الانسان (السفيه) بالخلود..بالوجود ..فى أجمل وأكمل صوره .. 

 أتعرف أكثر ما يقض مضجعى فى حبك ؟ !
أكثر مايقض مضجعى هى تلك الملكة التى إنفردت بها فأجدك تعرف بها حدود  مقاومتى فى حبك.. تعلم أين تكمن نقطة إنكسارى فى هجرك ، ولحظة ثورة  كبريائى... 
تعرف كيف تحتفظ بمساحات الظن بداخلى دون أن تصل بى أبدا للحظة يقين واحدة فى حبك..!!


 أعلم يا حبيبى أنك لا تقصد عذابى، بل إنك عذاب حتى لنفسك ..!! ربما تتعذبنى معك ... ربما إصطفيتنى لأعيشك  فقط لو ترحم روحك المحلقة خلف حدود الأكوان روحى الكسيحة .. تريد فقط..

العناق

 ...

..

.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان.. الله يسامحك 
> 
> جميل وحقيقي لدرجة عجزي عن أي كلام


ناريمان الجميلة 
  منحتنى الكثير بقراءتك الصادقة الطاهرة 
  مرورك يكفينى ... وأكثر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اشتقت لكتابتك يا جيهان ..بل من الأفضل أن أقول اشتقت لأحاسيسك الباذخة المعنى.. ذات الثراء الروحى العميق 
> فى كتابتك أجد عزاء كبير ..شىء حسى مخلوط بالأسى ولكنه مريح ..ربما لأنه حقيقى جدا ..ربما لأنه يكشفنا جدا ..
> 
> أشعرينا دائما يا جيهان من فضلك ..واكتبينا 
> 
> شكرا يا عزيزتى ..


 
 تقرأيننى دائما ؛
 بقلب لا يخطئ الاحساس ولا يعرف  التماس 
 إلا مع الصدق..
 بوركتِ حبيبتى وبورك مرورك الذى تتراقص له حروفى
 تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سلمت يدك



  وسلم مرورك الغالى أختى العزيزة 
  تحياتى

----------


## sayedattia

> رسائلى إليك... هى أجمل.. وأكمل.. وأنبل من كل هراء كُتِبَ عن  الحب يوماً  
> 
>  رسائلى اليك... سجينة صدرى وسر عمرى ... 
>  وأنَّى لهم يا  حبيبى بحبنا... بإستطاعته... بيقينه... بنقاءه... بسره الضارب فى أعماق  قلوبنا....؟؟؟؟!!!! 
> 
>  بعض الأسرار لا  تنتهك ...بعض الاسرار تحس ولا تقال ... 
>  إطمئن فهم لن  يعلموا ...وإن علموا..،، 
> 
> 
> ...


*ما أجمل واحلى رسائلك
وماأروع أن تظلي تخطيها لهذا الحبيب الوحيد 
الحبيب الذي لم ينل شرف قراءتها
وفي الواقع هو الوحيد الخاسر
فأنت سوف يزيدك حبك الرائع إشراقا وتـألقا
تقبلي زهور الأنبهار بما خطته مشاعرك


*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*

أخشَـاكَ نـعم 
*
 ليس خشية الخائف المرتعد ، بل خشية الحريص (منك)
على حلم ينشد له الكمال 
*لا أراك ناقص ..*
 بل تخوننى عيناى لتكمل نقائصك قبل أن أراها ، ترتب تفاصيلك بعبقرية 
 لتصنع منك ..حــلم
 فأراك تارة فارس لحروبى ،
 وتارة حارس لحصونى،
 وتارة شاعر كل قصائده ؛ (أنا)
 وتارة كائن كسير يشتهى حنانى حد الجنون ،
 وتارة طفل فضولى يقحم وجوده على خلواتى ،
 مولع بأشيائى ؛ يفسدها ويشيع فيها الفوضى
 وانا أتصنع الغضب لأنهره ..لأصرفه عنها 
 فلا هو يصدقنى ...ولا أنا
*مجهدة بك ..*
 حملك فوق طاقة القلب
 وأنت 
 تعيش بترف على ضفاف الروح ؛
 تمرح وتضحك وتعبث وتمارس ركوب الخيل فى جنانى 
 مليكتك أنا أم ملكتنى ؟؟
 لم أعد أشعر بالفارق ..ولم يعد حتى يهمنى 

*صباحى أنت ..*
 ومسائى دثاره عينيك 
 وبينهما حـرف ونـزف 
 وبضع أنفاس أهديتها إليك .
*
 وعدنى الله بك..*
 وكم كنت ممتنة للوعد،
 وكم مزقت من أستار للغيب؛ 
 لأطالع وجـهك
 لأصافح ظـلك
 لأجثو على ركبتى إجـلالا لنور حبك
*فى بعدك..*
 تضيع منى الكلمات ، وتنوح بقلبى الأغنيات 
 وأبتهل إلى الله بإسمك الأعظم فى قلبى
* (حبيبى)* 
 ليمنحنى إياك من جديد ، ليغفر لى عنادى فى حبك
 ليطهرنى بك من أدناس الحزن والألم والغياب 
*أشتاقك*
 وهل بعد الشوق من عـذاب ؟!
 وهل بعد رضاكَ بهِ لىِ ..عـتاب ؟؟!!

*والله إنى لضنينك فى الهوى
 وأنت حتى لا تدرك الأسباب 
 ....
 ...*
* ..
 .


*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلى القاطن في سراديب العدم

 ومَن أسمعني صوته حد الصمم

 ومَن غشيني ضوؤه بلا بصر

 إلى المتجذر فيِ

  فـكرة

 تغزوني كهلوثات المخابيل

 ونـطفة

  لن يكسوها لحم أو عظم

 إلى جنيني الذي لن ألد؛

 وحمله القلب وهناً على وهن

 بِك أُمرت أن أكون أول المضللين فى الهوى،

 وأشدهم تقاة في الوهم

 إليك فى حضرة أنوار تصوفك

 ألملم قلبي الذائب وجدا

 فىِ مذهبـك

 يا كريما في نفوس اللئام

 تغويهم للحب بالحب

 وأبيت إلا أن تغويني

  للعذاب بالعذاب

 إليك

 يا مجهول العنـوان

 والوجـدان

 والنسيـان

 إليك قولي وبئس الختـام

 سئِمتـُــــك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كيف حــالك؟


 لو تدري أي قتل يفعله بي سؤالك هذا؟


 أعرف  يا معذبي أنك تريدني بخير ،


 بل بألف خير


 ولكنك رغم هذا لاتهتم (بحــالي هذا) على الإطلاق،


 لا تهتم بمعرفته،


 بفهمه


 تهتم فقط بأن يكون بين أصابعك


 ..


 حــالي هذا


 المتلهف لسماع تعاويذ عشقك


 لتحصنه من أنات المكلومين في هواهم ؛


 لا تريد معرفتـه



 حــالي هذا


  القابع في زوايا النسيان


 لينسى نفسه ، وينساه العالم


 وتذكره أنت ،

 بأوجاعك وهموم أحوالك ؛


 لا تريد معرفتـه


 حــالي هذا


 الذي عشق غيابه فى حضورك ،


 وعذابه فى غيابك ؛


 لا تريد معرفتـه


 حـالي ..!!


 أي حال هذا الذي يتماهى مع دخان سجائرك ،


 فيختنق به بعد الذوبان ؟؟؟!!!!


 هل تريدني أن أهديك الكلمة التي تترقبها وتبحث عنها دائما


 (أنا بخــير)


 أعطيك طوق نجاتك بحبي وأغرق أنا ؟؟!!


 عفـــوا


 فأنا لن أخبرك بحـالي


 فحـالي ملــكي ، وقلبي ملــكك


 وقد إرتضيت القسمة


 ..


 .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الأديبة الرائعة القديرة
> جيهان محمد على
> 
> لولا تلك الرسائل الرائعة لما غنت مشاعرنا معكِ سيدتى
> كلمات لا تضايها كلمات ومشاعر أختارت الصدق والنقاء
> وننتظر بشوق كل ما تمنحينا به من حروفك
> حقق الله كل آمالك ومنحك السعادة والخير
> 
> الله يديمك يا مطر*



الكاتب الراقي صاحب الحضور الراقي \ محمد أمير
تسعدني دوما بمرورك وتشجيعك يا سيدي 
أشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة ودمت بألف خير وسعادة
تحياتي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> في الكتابة شفاءٌ لمن كتب ولمن قرأ 
> *



هي شفاء لي من كل داء يصيب الروح أو القلب يا أخي ..بها فقط أعيش
أشكرك على رائع كلامك وبلاغتك فى الإطراء 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ما أجمل واحلى رسائلك
> وماأروع أن تظلي تخطيها لهذا الحبيب الوحيد 
> الحبيب الذي لم ينل شرف قراءتها
> وفي الواقع هو الوحيد الخاسر
> فأنت سوف يزيدك حبك الرائع إشراقا وتـألقا
> تقبلي زهور الأنبهار بما خطته مشاعرك
> 
> 
> *


 الكاتب والشاعر القدير \sayedattia

يكفيني أن من هو مثلك وفي مثل قامتك الأدبية واللغوية طالع رسائلي وحازت على إعجابه 
ونالت شرف تعقيبه وتقديره..
دمت لي متابعا ....ومقوما 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما حدث
 بيننا ليس حبا 

بل كان شيء أقسى من الحب 

شيء يعتصر الذات ، 

ويحرق الحقائق،

 ويقود للهلاك !

ما حدث 
بيننا هو عبث ، وطيش ، ومحض إفتراء 

ما حدث
 بيننا هو جنوح الوهم

 وعين اليقين

 وبعض الجحيم!

ما حدث 
بيننا كان لحظة القرار على مذبح الإنتحار 

ماحدث 
بيننا ظلم كبيركسرنا ،

وفتنة راودت  هوانا  عن صدقه !

،

كل شر ، وكل هجر ، وكل كرب 

جرى بين قلبين ؛ كنا له عبرة ومثالا 

*نحن اسوأ من عشقنا ! 

*
يا سيد أقدراي  

حوادث بيننا عصفت بيقيني ، وأسلمتني للريب جثة دامعة؛

تقطر الأيام من عينيها أنهارا ترحل بلا عودة .



ماحدث بيننا؟!



ماحدث بيننا؟!





لم يحدث شـــيء 

ولم نكن نحـــن

ولم يكن للدنيــا

حب

----------


## hanoaa

> لم تكن رسائلى لك يوماً بوحاً ذليلا ..لحب يائس
> 
> 
> ولا وصف وردى... لحكاية غرام هانئ
> 
> ولا نداءات حب ..تستجدى قلب ..حيرنى أمره حد التسليم بإستحالته 
> 
> ولا قول نفاق ...فى حب اكتملت له أركان العظمة ؛ حتى بات أسطورة أحياها وتحيانى.. 
> 
> ...


أنت وحدك لن تقرأها
لكم تمنيت أن تشعر بى و بها
أن أسكن بين حنايا قلبك
أن أصبح جزءاً لا يتجزأ منك
لكنها الاحلام دوماً
الله يا جيهان هايلة زى العادة

----------


## hanoaa

> كنت وسيما ...
> 
> ربما أوسم رجل وقعت عليه عيناى ... كنت وسيما لدرجة أذهلتنى ..ليس لقدر وسامتك بل لقدر إنجذابى انا لصفة فيك لم تكن تسترعى إنتباهى يوما فى رجل ...!!
> 
> كنت وسيما لدرجة أفقدتنى تفاصيلها وملامحها وأجهدت عقلى كثيرا فى معرفة مصادرها ومنابعها ...
> 
> كنت وسيما لدرجة أفقدتنى وعيى بالمكان وبالعيون الشاخصة تنتهك سلام لقاءنا الصامت
> بفضول.. وحسد.. ودهشة 
> 
> ...


هى عيناك
تفيض حباً و حناناً
تبوح بسرك الدفين
ليت لسانك ينطقها
يا أجمل الأحلام و أغلى الحقائق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سنوات تنحتنا 
 وننحت عليها الحنين

فلا أنت تقترب ولا أنا أنآى بقلبي عن هذا الجنون ،

سافرتَ كثيرا ..

 سافرت بأكثر مما أحببتني ، سفرك كان مكانك المفضل لقتلي ،لنزع بهجة الحياة عن روحي ، سفرك كان برزخي بين الحياة والموت .

لم تُجِد يوما وداعي  ..

 وهل نُجيد وداع مضاجعنا ؟

 كراسينا؟ 

فناجين قهوتنا؟؟

هل نجُيد وداع أرصفة أيامـنا؟

 أنفاسـنا؟ 

هل نجُيد وداع أحلام طفولتنـا ؟

هل نجُيد وداع قلوبنا حين نكفنها بأكفان غرام بائس ؟؟؟

أنا وداعك الدائم ...العاااااادي !

توادعنا حتى أنسيتني متى كان اللقاء ،وأين حدث هذا الإمتزاج الزئبقي بيننا؟!

تُبهرك الألوان ..

تُلونها وتتلونُ بها ، ورغم الإنبهار

اعتنقت رماديتـيِ لقلبك مذهبا 

فهل وفيتها طقوس التقى ؟ وهل بجلتها تبجيل الهوى؟

طالبتك بأكثر مما تستطيع ..

 ظننت أن للهوى عليك كلمة أو سلطان ،ولكنك كنت عبدا لهـواك وسيدا لهوانـي 

أعرف أنك مغرور ..

 ليس  في هذا مايدهش أو ينبيء بأمل في تواضعك يوما واعترافك بسطوة شعور تملكك  وأسرك لقلبي ،ورغم أنني لم أُجِد يوما القتال أو الإقتحام أو الإغواء ، إلا  أنني أعرف أنني قد أخضعتُ قلبك ولكني لن أبلغ ذاتك قط ...مايقف بيني وبينك  ...

*أنت !*

ولم أتخيل يوما أنني سألتقي رجلاً يجبرني على (تجزئته) لأحبه ..!!

تتقولني أيامك،

 وبرهان حبي ينبض بين ثنايا أضلعك

تتنفسني أحلامك ،

وليس لي في دروب خطاك إلا السراب.

في لحظات لقائنا الأسطورية،

 أبحث  في عينيك عن أشيائي، فتصفعني الزوايا الخالية إلا من أنانيتك ..توجعني  كثيرا حين تتمزق أحلامي على صخور جنونك ، أقرر الرحيل ..الهروب .. الإنتحار  

أقرر أي شيء ينفيني بعيدا عن عالمك 

أنا لا أدري إن كنت حبيبي أم طفلي؟

كيف سطوت على مساحات الغفران بداخلي هذه لك؟

كيف شيدت عليها قصور عنادك وجحودك وطغيانك؟

كيف هزمت حراس كبريائي؟
لا
*سأعتقـــلك*
*سأقتلعـــك*
*سأستبقـــك* *؛*

إلى باب الخلاص 

وأكون أنا 

الأُنثـــى

وأنت

 المهـــزوم
.

----------


## hanoaa

> سنوات تنحتنا 
> وننحت عليها الحنين
> 
> فلا أنت تقترب ولا أنا أنآى بقلبي عن هذا الجنون ،
> 
> سافرتَ كثيرا ..
> 
> سافرت بأكثر مما أحببتني ، سفرك كان مكانك المفضل لقتلي ،لنزع بهجة الحياة عن روحي ، سفرك كان برزخي بين الحياة والموت .
> 
> ...


كلامك رائع يا جيهان
بس بيوجع أوى
مش عارفة أرد عليكى من الدموع إللى غرقت اللاب توب

----------


## بنت الحتة

* إياك ومؤاخاة الأحمق فإنه يريد أن ينفعك فيضرك .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فرشاتي المرتعشة تخشى التجوال بين خطوط ملامحك

مخيف أنت لحظة جمودك !

لحظة استكانة الحدث في ذاتك

مخيف أنت حين تكف عن الحب

مخيــف 

مخيــف

 مخيــف وبائـــس
،


حيرني أمرك يااااااااا أيها الرجل 
المجبول على الصمت


أينك من الحقيقة؟ من الواقع؟

من مفردات اليقين؟!!!

صُنِعتَ من خيال ، وكان قدرك المحال

وكنتُ صلتك الوحيدة بالحياة

ببشــريتك 

أنا صورة رمزية لحلم قدييييييم 

عشته في طفولتك 

أنا ذاكرتك المفقودة منذ ألف عام 

تدريني حواسك وتنكرني أيامك

آآآآآآآه

كم أعشق ملامحك 

جمودك لن يثنيني عن المخاطرة

إعتقالك للحب داخل عينيك لن يرهب فرشاتي

ربما تتوق للإعتقال هي الأخرى

تدري أنت جنونها وتهورها
،


فرشاتي الوجلة تتعثر كثيرا في ندبات قسوتك !

تشوه وجهك كثيرا تلك الندبات ، ولكنها أبدا لا تنال من جاذبيته وافتتاني

 بـــه
،


تتبعثر ألوانها فجأة حول ضفتي شفتيك

ربما ارتباكا أو شوقا أو خوفا

 من الإقتراب

 أكثــــر
،


تذيب حرارة خديك مزيدا من الألوان ،تمر عليهما الفرشاة سريعا ،
 حتى لا تفقد زخيرتها من 

الألـــوان
،


عند عينيك 

 تبدأحكــاياتها كـلها



عند عينيك 

تتجرد الأيام من دقائقها و ثوانيها

 وتصبح بلا زمن

وترتديك أنت لزمانها



عند عينيك



عند عينيك



 عند عينيك



رحلتها انتهت

أو هي انتهت 

أو كان غرامها وفعلها في الهوى هو

الأبــــــد
.

----------


## saydsalem

*مآ أجملُ تلك الإبتسآمة فِي الحُبِ ,*
* الحُب أمر سهل لمن يقتنِع بهِ* 
* ولمن يعرِف أصوله جيداً*
* أتمنى لك الأفضل*
* مع التحية*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتذكرك 

وأنت تقف عند مفترق الطرق

وليس لقلبك معين سوى حبك

أتذكر حيرتك ورجائك

أتذكر إحساسك بالحياة وأنت تستعيده 

أتذكر ثورة الحب تشتعل بداخلك وتأخذ في طريقها كل جمود وبرود عصف بحياتك واستوطن أعماقك يوما

أتذكرك وأنت تفتش عن الطفل الباكي والمنزوي داخلك

لتستنهضه للعب من جديد ..للضحك من جديد

أتذكر إنهيار جبل الجليد فيك أمام غيمة عتاب أُمطرها عليك

أتذكر خوف قساوة أصابعك من أن تجرح ياسمين هوانا

أتذكر سعيك وراء النور كالفراشات 

تُسبح للضوء والخير والجمال

أتذكر وجهك كم أشحت به بعيدا عن عيون 

تستوضحك حقيقة المآساة

أتذكر زمن اغتالنا بالغياب و عاد ليغتالنا مرة أخرى بالإقتراب 

أتذكر حبنا 

وماذا صنع فينا ؟ 

وماذا غير فينا ؟

 وماذا أحيا فينا ؟

 وماذا قتل فينا ؟

أتذكر

أتذكر

أتذكر ومابقى لي 

ســوى الذكــرى

----------


## saydsalem

*رقيق بوحك واضح نثرك لما تخفي القلوب من الطاف الحب* 

*تقبل مروري مع فائق الاحترام**.*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*يا حبيبي*

هل يريحُ ضميرك قليلاً إن قلت لك أنني لستُ نادمةً على حبك؟

*يا حبيبي*

لقد غفرتُ لك حتى عدم حبك لي 

لا تستغرب تذلل أحرفي

لا تستغرب خضوع تلك الشامخة المعتزة بنفسها 

بإمكاننا أن نتجاوز كل شيء ، أن نتغاضى عن كل شيء ، بإمكاننا إنكار كل شيء

 إلا لحظة إكتشافنا لحقيقتنا 

ولقد إكتشفت حقيقتي حينما أحببتك

كيف أجحدُ تلك النعمة الكبرى تحت مزاعم 

كبرياء أُنثى ..أو غرور أُنثى ..أو حتى جنون أُنثى خذلها حبيبها وحبها ؟؟!!

*يا حبيبي*

أنت يا ندائي الأثير على الحياة 

يا تفاصيل وجودي وحُجتي الوحيدة أمام زيف الوجود

*يا حبيبي*

لم نكن أبداً مجرد رجل وامرأة غُيِبَا عن الوجود بقصة حب أو (وهم بحب )

كنا كنجمين دارا في فلك واحد وغمر كل منهما بضوئه الآخر حتى غاب عن الأفهام من فيهما المُضِيء ومن المُضَاء

*يا حبيبي*

لا تحزن ولا يشغلك وخذ الضمير عن الإحتفال الكبير

 لا يغشاك الدمع الغزير في عين امرأة عن رؤية جديد الحياة فيهما

وتذكر أن ماحدث بيننا –وإن كان مأساة- فحتى المآسي يُولد منها الأفراح ولو بعد حين

*صدقني*

أنا بِـ......خَير

أنا بِـ......حُبِك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *رقيق بوحك واضح نثرك لما تخفي القلوب من الطاف الحب* 
> 
> *تقبل مروري مع فائق الاحترام**.*
> *د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
> *المنوفية – مصر*


أشكرك أستاذ سيد على متابعتك وتعليقاتك التي تسعدني حقاً
دمت بخير وسلام 
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

احترت كثيراً في الرد على رسالتك الأخيرة
ترى أيُ الأدوار أستعير؟؟
دورالحبيبة المتفهمة
أم الغاضبة
أم الصابرة
أم المتسائلة
وحين فشلت في إستعارة أي دور مما سبق جاء ردي بالصمت
ولكني يا حبيبي حزينة 
حزينة فعلا
حزينة على ضياع حب كنت أظنه عظيما، حب كنت أعتقد أنه قادراً على تخطي الحدود والمسافات والصعاب، 
حب رائع فعلاً
ومهما شرحت وأسهبت في وصف روعته لن تتفهمه العقول ،ولن تستشعر قوته القلوب،
حب ضاع هكذا منا دون أن نشعر 
لم ندري إلا ودمائه قد أغرقت قلوبنا 
وبتنا نخفيها عن أعين كلانا 
بسذاجة عاشقين مهزومين 
تحبــني؟؟
أعرف ، بل تذوب عشقا وهياما
 ولكن
 أليس للحب من عطايا ؟ من نِعم ؟
من نعيم يُحكَى في الحكايا ؟
و
أليس للعمر من نهاية ؟ 
والعمر انتهى... وارتوى خذلانا 
فترفق به حبـــاً

أو 

هجـــراناَ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حيرني كثيراً لقائنا الأخير
كان بارداً ..قاسياً
كَـــأنت
تحادثنا في كل شيء وعن أي شيء 
إلَّانــا 
أصعب لغة نتحدث بها هي تلك التي تحكي حبنا 
ربما لأننا( أنا وأنت) 
أقوياء ولا تخور قوانا إلا حينما نتصارع حباً
كرهنا الهزيمة
وكم هُزِمنَا بِنا
ولم ندرك أبداً أننا كرهنا مع الهزيمة.. حبنــا
كنتَ تروغ بعيناك عني خشية هتك سرهما،
أتعرف أنك _ ورغم حديثنا الطويل_ لم تُلقي عليَّ السلام ولو مرة؟؟
إلى هذه الدرجة تخشاني ؟ تخشى نفسك ؟
تخشى الإنهيار على أعتاب اللهفة (المنكورة) ؟؟
حيرني أمرك يارجل
تصنع مني إلـه وتدوسه بقدميك خشية أن يصليك جحيم الهوى
أسيرتك أنا ..أعترف
ولكن ليس كل الأسرى مسلوبي الإرادة
علمني حبك أن أكون حرة حتى لو احتوتني قضبان أضلعك 
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولأنك لم تستطع أن تقدم لي أي شيء ...أي شيء

سوى حب عاجز 

حب عظيم ....وعاجز

سأنسحب

خلف خطوط مقاومتي

خلف تجاعيد أيامي معك

سأحطم

مزهريتي التي احتوت ورودك

وأقطع شراييني بأشلائها

نــعم

سأنال مني ومنك 

وأعلن الهــزيمة

فلا تستبقيني للموت واتركني أذهب

للمــوت

----------


## saydsalem

*كم أنت مميز . صادق الكلمات**.

**وقفت طويلا هنا... لم أجد كلمة توفيك**حقك**.

...............
**لك التقدير والاحترام**.**د. السيد عبد الله سالم**المنوفية – مصر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *كم أنت مميز . صادق الكلمات**.
> 
> **وقفت طويلا هنا... لم أجد كلمة توفيك**حقك**.
> 
> ...............
> **لك التقدير والاحترام**.*
> *د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
> *المنوفية – مصر*


أشكرك سيدي على إطرائك الرقيق 
دمت بخير وسلام 
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحتاج بشدة لأن أكتب عنك 
لا لأصفك ، ولا لأحكي عن حبك
بل* لأعيـــش*
أعرف ان التاريخ بحاجة لأن يسطرك 
وأشهد أن الحنان تواق لأن تحتويه حروفك
وأعجز أن أقاوم هدير ذكراك في روحي
وأعترف بالهزيمة الكاملة أمام رغبتي المحمومة في خط اسمك على الدوام
لدي قناعة دائمة بأني ماخلقت إلا لأكتب عنك

الحزن العظيم مثل الفرح العظيم تستقبله حواسنا بصعوبة
وكلما تضاءلت طرق تعبيرنا عنه كلما صار عبئاً على النفس
لا تطيقه ، ولا ترجو منه فكاكاً
وكنتَ أنت حزني الأعظم ،وفرحي الأعظم في هذه الدنيا
ومن وفرة سخاء هذا الحب وقسوته على النفس تعطلت كل ملكاتي للتعبير عنه ، لم  يبقى سوى قلمي صامداً أمام هذا الفيض الروحي المُعجِزُ بيننا 

يا سيدي أنا كيان أخرس في حبك إلا من قلمي 
قد تدهشك قسوة حديثي عند لقائنا ، قد تحيرك برودة نظراتي وتشاغلي بتوافه الأمور عن وصلك 
ولكنك لن تعرف أبداً مبلغ هوايا إلا في أحرفي
    ربما كانت أعظم أخطاء حياتي أنني لم أقبلك أبداً
وإن ألف قصيدة حب لا تروي ظمأ قبلة واحدة ، ولا تثمر وجدها
وكان الشعراء لهذا هم أتعس العشاق ، وأنا اخترت أن أكون
(شاعرة حبك)
 ولا أملك فيه سوى قلم ينبض بأيامك ..بحكاياتك 
 بتفاصيل قسوتك وأسرار حنانك
، 
قلم خبرك كثيرا كما لم تخبرك أُمك 
فكنتُ وطن أحلامك 
وكنتَ أنت محبرتي التي لا تنضب
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وتساءلت يا حبيبي ذات ألم
هل نستطيع تجاوز كل هذا ؟
هل نستطيع استجداء بضع قطرات من حياة من غصن العمر الجاف ؟؟
هل نستطيع الصبر ، الوقوف من جديد على رأس الدرب ؟؟
هل نستطيع تجاهل كل تلك الأهوال والأشواك والخطوب الملمات ؟؟
امتلأنا بالوجع وقهر بداخلنا إبتسام الهوى 
صرتُ ذكرى شاخصة أمام عينيك
وصرتَ حلما أناجيه وأستجديه الحضور كل مساء 

انا خاوية من كل شيء إلَّاك
انا تائهة عن كل شيء عداك
انا بائسة جدااااا

مسكونة بك ، وبكل ألم أبدعته الحياة
وكأن العالم كله قد تآمر علينا ..على سرنا الصغير الذي حفظناه 
في قدس أقداس قلوبنا
هل حُكم علينا بالتيهِ يا قدري في صحاري أيام ليست لنا ؟؟
هل أهدتنا الدنيا حبا بهذه العظمة لتذبحنا به ؟؟
إلى هذه الدرجة أرادت الفتك بنا ؟ إلى هذه الدرجة اختبرتنا وتحدتنا ؟؟

هل سنصــمد؟؟

قـــــــــــــــل لـــــــــي

*هل سنصــمد ؟؟


*

----------


## hanoaa

بصى يا جيهان هو أنا بقيت بستنى إنك تدخلى و تكتبى علشان أحس بمتعة الكلمات و الحياة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنت لم تكن بالنسبة لي أكثر من
 خســــارة 
خسارة كبرى ومستمرة ..!!
استطعت _ ولا أعرف كيف استطعت_ أن تزرع بداخلي تلك القناعة على الدوام 
أحببتك وانا أعرف أنك ليس لي ..ولن تكون
قبلت مغامرة حبك... بشروطك 
وأنا في كامل قوايا الخائرة
ربما هذا ماجعل لحبنا هذا التفرد ..هذه النكهة المميزة 
نكهة التمرد، والإقتحام ،وغياب الحسابات 
الإنغماس في السعادة والألم بنفس القوة
وإنعدام التردد

يقولون أن أشرس معاركنا تلك التي ندخلها وليس لدينا مانخسره فيها
وهكذا كان حبنـا 
شرساً ...لأنه فاقداً للأمل 
عميقاً.. لأنه بلا شاطيء يرسو عليه ولا يرجو له وصولا
تجذر في الأعماق ..لأنه عدم اليابسة التي يترعرع فيها

كنتَ _ وستظل _ على هامش حياتي 
وكنتُ _ وسأظل _ على هامش حياتك
والمدهش ..بل المذهل
أن تلك الهوامش هي ماصنعت قوانين حياتينا
!!
حبنا بمثابة عقلنا الباطن الذي يتحكم في وعي أيامنا رغما عنا
،
هو ضوء خافت، يتسرب من الروح، لينير لنا ظلام الطريق ، وهو قابع في أقصى أركان النفس ؛
 منزو ..حزين
أسير لأنانيتنا حيناً ، ولأنانية الأحلام أحياناً كثيرة
عشقنا بقوانين الخسارة ، وارتضيناها ميثاقاً لحبنا 

ربما كان اسوأ مافعلنا أن تقابلنا 
وكانت هذه آخر ما لإرادتنا في هذا الحب

وأنا بقلب فاض بالمرارة 
سأبقى أحبك
رغم الخســــارة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بصى يا جيهان هو أنا بقيت بستنى إنك تدخلى و تكتبى علشان أحس بمتعة الكلمات و الحياة



وانا دايما بستناكي تطمنيني عليكي يا هناء  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> وانا دايما بستناكي تطمنيني عليكي يا هناء


أنا كويسة يا جيهان الحمد لله

----------


## TAMARA KALED

الأستـــاذة ...جيهــــان 

آه ... لو تعلمين ما فعل بي حرفُك ؟!!...


حــرف يخـــوض معركة مع خوالج النفــس الأمــارة بالإنكـــــار ... فيستسلـــم القلــــب و يرفع الراية ...

ويُقِـــر وَ يُسلِـــم بالحقائق!!... يا لِــروعـــة المشــاهِـــد!!!...


رُبمــا سأكون زائــــرة ثقيلة الظـــِل هُنــــا ....و لرُبمـــا أستوطن هذا المُتصفــــح ...

فاعذُريني ...فأنا أحتاج للعودة هُنـــا مرات و مرات لقراءات عديدة لما تخُطيه ...و استدراك ما فاتني ...

و أتمنى استمرار ذلك التدفق لهذا الينبـــوع الصـــافي ....فأمــــانة لا تهجُـــريه ...


في انتظــــار المزيد من إبداع خـــاطرُكِ ... و تحية لكِ مع ودي... و محبــة تحُفها أكاليـــل الورد و الياسمين ...


كُــــوني بخـــــير ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الأستـــاذة ...جيهــــان 
> 
> آه ... لو تعلمين ما فعل بي حرفُك ؟!!...
> 
> 
> حــرف يخـــوض معركة مع خوالج النفــس الأمــارة بالإنكـــــار ... فيستسلـــم القلــــب و يرفع الراية ...
> 
> ويُقِـــر وَ يُسلِـــم بالحقائق!!... يا لِــروعـــة المشــاهِـــد!!!...
> 
> ...


الرقيقةTAMARA KALED
لكم أسعدتني كلماتك التي تشع صدقا ودفئا
ولا أملك انا حيال كل هذه المشاعر الصادقة إلا أن أشكرك من كل قلبي داعية الله أن أكون دائما عند حسن ظنك وحسن ظن كل من يجد في كلماتي شيئا يستحق الإشادة .. تحياتي لوجودك الرائع عزيزتي  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رغم أنني لا أعرف ...لا أفهم

رغم كل مظنات السوء المحيطة بحبك

رغم اعتذارك المسابق لخذلان قلبي

رغم توسلك الغفران كطفل فاقد لمنطق أخطائه

فــأنــا

بكل نبضة قلب حائرة ...ساهرة

غادرة ؛ بكل حكمة أو تروي

أحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــ

ولتأتي النهاية كيفما تشاء 

.

----------


## فاضــل

فن الحب 

أن تعرف كيف تحب 

سعادة الحب 

أن تعرف كيف تحب 

لا يضير جهاز الإرسال أن يكون جهاز الاستقبال معطلا 

فجهاز الارسال قائم بذاته و وظيفته أن يقوم بالإرسال 

و لن يشعر جهاز الارسال بالألم ابدا طالما انشغل بنفسه 

يحدث ذلك فقط عندما يبدأ بالانشغال بجهاز الاستقبال

لو ادرك جهاز الارسال أنه مسؤول عن نفسه فقط لاستمتع بالإرسال 

و عندما يدرك جهاز الاستقبال انه مسؤول عن حسن الاستقبال فساعتها فقط يستطيع ان يستشعر حلاوة الحب 

لذا فليتخفف جهاز الإرسال عن لوم نفسه عن سوء الاستقبال   

................................................

كلماتك يا جيهان دائما لها لون مختلف .. و صوت مختلف .. و إحساس مختلف

حفظ الله لك نقاء إرسالك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخي العزيز فاضل :
أروع ماذكرته في مداخلتك الذكية والعميقة هي تلك الجملة (أن تعرف كيف تحب)
يختلف الحب بين البشر ويتنوع مابين التعاسة والسعادة بتنوع شخصيات البشر أنفسهم 
نخطيء كثيرا لو ظننا ان للحب وجها واحدا مشرقا يطل به على كل العاشقين فيمنحهم السعادة والهناء على الدوام وتأتي عوامل فشله دائما من خارجه ..من خارج أطرافه.. ولكن الحقيقة غير ذلك تماما ..الحقيقة اننا (نحن) بكل سماتنا وتفاصيلنا -البسيطة جدا- من نقرر نجاحه أو فشله 
الحب هو عامل مساعد (كالأوكسجين)  يساعد على تولد السعادة ولكن عناصر السعادة تكمن فينا ، وفي كيفية تعاطينا مع هذا العامل المساعد 
الحب وحده لا يسعد ولكنه يساعد على السعادة ...إن أردنا !
أشكرك فاضل على إطلاتك المميزة على كلماتي وعلى رأيك الذي يسعدني وأثق في وجاهته دائماً
دمت ودام منتدانا ...بكل خير  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*







سأحبك ..* 

 بكل حطام القلب ،

ولن أخذل صبـــــــــــــــرك

 *سأحبك..*

 رغم إفلاسي وفقري

 إلا من وشـــــــــــمك

 *سأحبك..*

 ولو صارعت العمر , والحظ ، وكل ما 

لا يهــــــــــــزم 



*سأحبك..

*
 بكل شموخ وانكسار,


  وليل سجن النهار,


  وشهد شق المرار


 *سأحبك..*

  بكل تناقض أو تضاد مــــَّر بالورى معنىً أو 

رؤي الأبصــــــار

 *سأحبك ..*

 بكل مافي وفيك 


 من ذبول واخضــــرار 

من جنة ونـــــــــار

 *سأحبك ..*

  لأنك المغنــــــــــــم 

 في زمن التتــــــــــــار

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيها المهرج العاشق

تصادقت أيامنا رغما عنا ،
 وتسَّمعتُ همسك الخافت 
رغم ضجيج القلب 
...
ولكني سمعت

أيها المهرج العاشق

خذلتك أيامك 
وجئت تعاتبها أمام غروب أيامي !!

ما أجهلك ...بل ما أجملك

جئت صاخباً مهللاً بالحياة 

تزرع في جنبات قفاري أشجارك ، 
ونبؤات حنانك !!

ما أغربك ...بل ما أروعك

أيها المهرج السارق 

من زيف العيون حقيقتها 
ومن وجد الشعور بهائه

كنت متكئاً لبسمة غابت عن شفتاي 

ورحمة ربتت على ضيم أيامي

أيها المهرج الناطق 

بأبجدية الأمــــــــــل 
وسوناتا الــقـــــــــمر
وآخر حرف من 
الشجـــــــــــــــن

ذُبت في حلمك

وتوسلت لقدرك

وعانقت جحود دربك

هُنت 
 يوم هان كل معنى نبيل في هذه الدنيا
وسُدت
يوم بصرت الحق في إرادة الله يتجلى

أيها المهرج الصادق

في زمن الحب المـــارق
رحلت عن دنيا أحببتها
وأبيت الرحيل عن امرأة
عشــــــــــــقتها
تركت سيف ذكراك مشهرا في وجه أيامي
يغزوني كل فـــــــــــرحة
ويطعن صبري كلما خطرت على القلب
ســــــــــــــــــلوى

ياااااااا ويـــــــح قســــــــــوتك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أطوف حول أقدام نملة

وخوفي الكبير

 أن تعترض طوافي

فتفسد فريضة التعافي

وتتبعثر أشلاء الروح

في فضاء بيننا الرحيب

من جــديــــــــــــــــــد

*أرجــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــوك*

ردني 

ردني إلى نفسي الحبيب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أوصدت دفتري أمام سهام عينيك

وعندما سألتني لماذا فعلت؟

قلت:

هي أشياء لا تعنيك 
أشياء للقلب ..للصبر


هي إيقاع صمت ... وينبوع دمع
هي أكفان قمر ... وتغريدة بجع


هي كل حرف لم تقرأه في عيناي
فهرب واندفن في باطن الأمل


هي قصور مغلقة على أشباح الفكرة
قتلاك يمرحون  بلا ذكرى


هي مآذن مات مؤذنها وأصبحت
خـــــــــــــــــــربة
وأجراس كنائس فقدت أحدبها حين غصت بقلبها
الفرحـــــــــــــــــــة


هي أشياء تبكيك إن فككت طلسمها
ولكن سرها ليس عندك ...ولن يكون


هي قدر مكنون 
بين نوازع النفس يجول
هي كل ما أقول
بعيدا عن زيفك وسجني المغلول


هي أشياء لا ترضيك

لا تكفيك 

لا تشقيك

لا تبقيك

هي أشياء

 لا تعنيك

لا تعنيك

.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لــــــــــــيكن أو لا يــــــــــــــــكون

سئمتُ البحث عن الجنون

سئمتُ الصدق ...والنكران

سئمتُ الوعد ... والخذلان

سئمتُ الزحف بباطن الأمل

تحت مناسك المحـــــــــــــــــــن

سئمتُ قرابين وعطايا 

تُلقَى لأوثان وبغايا

سئمتُ الوهــــــــــــــــم

سئمتُ التيه في ظلمات الرجاء

البكـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــاء

النــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــداء 

على 

اللا ...أشيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء

سئمتُ النوايا الغائبة

والدروب القاحلة

سئمتُ أهذي إسمك

في جوف الليالي البخيلة

سئمتُ حتى لحظة تجمعنا 

وإن كانت طويلة

سئمتها 

لأن نهايتها دوما 

إعــــــــلان الهزيمـــــــــــــــــــ  ة

....

كفك القادرة على إنتشالي من أوحال

الصــــمت ...والريبـــــــــــة

مازلت تدفئها في جيب معطفك

ما زلت توقع بها خطابات القبيلة

!!

آآآآآآه

سقطت في بئر أحلامك 

العتيــــــــــــقة

ونسيت أنك مدين لي 

بالحقيقـــــــــــــة

مدين لي بقدرك الضائع في دخان

 المدينـــــــــــــــــة

مدين لي

 بعــــــــــــــــمر

بصــــــــــــــــبر

بقصاصة ورق

حملت في أحشائها أغلى 

ما امتلكت

*(حبـــــــــــــــك أنت)
*
نسيت ...أو تناسيت
ولكنني أبداً

مــــــا عفــــــوت

----------


## TAMARA KALED

:2: .... الله .. الله ....يالــَ الــــروعـــــة !!!...
ضــــاقت عليــا لُغـــة الضــــاد بما رحــبت ...فلا أجد رداً يليق بما قرأت  ... من وقع كلمــــاتك على أوتار القلـــــب  :f2: 



سلمـــــتِ و سلِـــــم بوحك العـــــذب ....


 :Heart14:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> .... الله .. الله ....يالــَ الــــروعـــــة !!!...
> ضــــاقت عليــا لُغـــة الضــــاد بما رحــبت ...فلا أجد رداً يليق بما قرأت  ... من وقع كلمــــاتك على أوتار القلـــــب 
> 
> 
> 
> سلمـــــتِ و سلِـــــم بوحك العـــــذب ....


كلامك جميل ورقيق زيك يا تمارا 
أشكرك حبيبتي على ذوقك ورقيك 
تحياتي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تستدعي الدفء إلى أوصالي
كلما قصصت اسمي  بشفتيكـــــ

وتعبث بأفكاري كل خاطرة
واعدتني أمام عينيكـــــــ

أنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

أنا الساكنة تحت أقدام جنونكـــ
ماعدت أعرف كيف أنــــــطق
وكل هذا الحب محشور بقلبــــي 

أغــــــــــــــــثني

أيها المسطور فوق جبينــــي 
كالعنة أطاردها وتطارنــــــــــــــــي

إرأفـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 بحال هزمته الغواية
ثم تاب إلى وجهك واستعد
للنــــــــــــــــــهاية

لك العمر – إن أردته – والأحلام 
وبكـــايــــــــــــــــــا
،
ولي الدبيبـــــــــــــــــ

على الطريقـــــــــــــــــ

القريبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

من ساحتكـــــــــــــــــــــــ

وفي هـــــــذا

كل منـــــــــــــايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ســـــــــــــــــــــامحتــــك 
ويممت قلبي بعيدا عن حبك ،
 فلا تخجل
ولا تتلعثم
 ولا تعييك الحيل
في إيقاظ الأوهام واستلهام الأشعار
 من قلب الصخر 
و
الضــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــجـــر
كن كما أنت ؛ 
صادق ...ومتجرد
فبهذا فقط كنت جديراً 
بأن تعشق
،
لا أرجوك ولا آمرك
ولا أجيد إقامة حفلات التأبين والجنائز
كل ما أرجوه أن يخرج أحدنا من هذا الجحيم فائز
...
انا كل ما أملكه
 الكلمات
 أمام اللعنات
،
السماح
 أمام الأهوال والخيبات
...
صدقني أيها الحبيب العابث بأقدارك وأقداري 
تحت سلطان كلمات 
كــــــــ(الوفاء ..الإنتماء ..البحث عن الذات)
ما تلك سوى أسماء سميتها للتعاسة والأتراح 
أذهلني وقتلني قدرتك على الأختراق والهوان 
في ذات الآن
،
وأستعيدك في ذاكرتي كأسطورة فرح
 وأغرودة حزن
...
قلبك الشفاف
مثلما كشف لي حبك العظيم 
كشف لي أيضا عجزك العظيم
فلا تخجل ولا تتلعثم
 ولا تبوح بالوداع أبدا
ولا تبدل آمانينا بآخرى
 قــــــــــــانطة 
مظـلــــــــمة 
موحشــــــــة
دع آمانينا كما كانت دوماً 
مشرقـــــــــــة 
مشرقـــــــــــــة
حتى ولو كان قــــــدرنا
الــــــــغروب
.

----------


## فاضــل

كنت كلما سمعت مقولة "إن من البيان لسحرا" استشعر معنى السحر في تأثير الكلمات على السامع إلى أن عرفت أن هذه المقولة حديث شريف فازددت تصديقا للمعنى ..

و عندما درست البرمجة اللغوية العصبية عرفت كيف يمكن للكلمات أن تنفذ الى العقل اللا واعي (الذي لا يعرف الكذب و لا الخداع و يسمي الأمور باسمائها) فتأسره و تسحره عندما تتسم بالصدق 

لله درك يا جيهان من أين تأتين بهذا السحر؟

أدام الله لك بعد نظرك و نقاء سريرتك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أعترف أننى لم أكن ممن يستسيغون الخواطر الأدبية  مجردة
كنت أحبها ذائبة داخل الأعمال الأدبية كالقصة والقصيدة
إلا أنه بعد إنضمامى للمنتدى إكتشفت قيمة الخواطر عندما تصفحت خواطر لميس الإمام
وبعدها بفترة أدمنت خواطر جيهان غير أننى كثيرا ما أحجم عن التعليق..لا عن صلف ولا عن زهد..
 عن  خوف؟ ربما....
عن عجز؟إحتمال شبه مؤكد
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كنت كلما سمعت مقولة "إن من البيان لسحرا" استشعر معنى السحر في تأثير الكلمات على السامع إلى أن عرفت أن هذه المقولة حديث شريف فازددت تصديقا للمعنى ..
> 
> و عندما درست البرمجة اللغوية العصبية عرفت كيف يمكن للكلمات أن تنفذ الى العقل اللا واعي (الذي لا يعرف الكذب و لا الخداع و يسمي الأمور باسمائها) فتأسره و تسحره عندما تتسم بالصدق 
> 
> لله درك يا جيهان من أين تأتين بهذا السحر؟
> 
> أدام الله لك بعد نظرك و نقاء سريرتك


العزيز فاضل ..
وانا أقرأ مداخلتك تذكرت نقاش قديم جمعني وأحد الأصدقاء متعلق بالابداع وكان رأيه حينها ان أعلى مراتب الإبداع هو إبداع الكلمة وكنت أرى أنا ان الموسيقى هي أعلى مراتب الإبداع ولا شك ، وأعتقد ان رأيي حتى هذه اللحظة لم يتغير رغم إن إبداع الكلمة هو أكثر ما أطالعه وأمارسه أحياناً أيضاً ، ولكن تبقى الموسيقى في قلبي وعقلي لها مكانة خاصة جدا فأدوات إبداعها  هي الروح مجردة وهي( أقرب مسافة )بين الإحساس و الفعل الإبداعي المادي بنظري، بعكس أي إبداع آخر والذي يمتلك أدواته الخاصة الكثيرة والتي تساعده في توصيل الفكرة المبدعة  ففي الكتابة مثلا نجد الحرف ووظائفه والصور والكنايات والاستعارات والثقافة الشخصية ...الخ 
ربما أكون مخطئة ويصح ان تعتبرني غير مخلصة مئة في المئة للفن الذي اخترت ممارسته ولكن هناك فرق بين الهوى والرأي الموضوعي ..ولكنك على أي حال فاجئتني بمفاجئة سعيدة حين استخدمت هذه المقولة تحديدا في وصف ما اكتب (إن من البيان لسحرا) فهي أولا مقولة أؤمن بها إيمانا شديدا وكونك استخدمتها لوصف بياني المتواضع فقد أسعدتني وشرفتني حقا بهذا..

بقي ان أقول لك انك أكثر من قابلت في حياتي قدرة على (عقلنة )أي شيئ في الحياة حتى ولو كان أحاسيس ومشاعر محلقة في الخيال ولم تلامس أرضا قط ..ربما مثلك يا أخي وبمثل أسلوبك الفريد هذا من يعطونني 
شهادة (تحققي) في هذا العالم ففي أحيان كثيرة أشعر بأنني كائن غير مفهوم على الإطلاق ممن يحيطون بي 

عن (البرمجة اللغوية العصبية)  أتحدث  :2: 

أشكرك كثيرا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أعترف أننى لم أكن ممن يستسيغون الخواطر الأدبية  مجردة
> كنت أحبها ذائبة داخل الأعمال الأدبية كالقصة والقصيدة
> إلا أنه بعد إنضمامى للمنتدى إكتشفت قيمة الخواطر عندما تصفحت خواطر لميس الإمام
> وبعدها بفترة أدمنت خواطر جيهان غير أننى كثيرا ما أحجم عن التعليق..لا عن صلف ولا عن زهد..
>  عن  خوف؟ ربما....
> عن عجز؟إحتمال شبه مؤكد



(الأجنحة المتكسرة) ..اسم الرواية الوحيدة التي كتبها الشاعر والفيلسوف جبران خليل جبران وقد قرأتها منذ زمن بعيد 
وهالني كم الألم والعذاب التي تحتويه هذه الرواية ولم أجروء على إعادة قرائتها رغم إعجابي الشديد بها وكان رأيي حينها أنني كنت أقرأ قصيدة طوييييييلة جدا مليئة بالألم والذي فاق طاقتي في تحمله ..
كان جبران حقاً شاعرا يكتب رواية ، ولم أنسى لحظة طوال قرائتي للرواية أنني أقرأ (لشاعر) وكان هذا في رأيي عيب كبير في هذه الرواية
القصيدة بطبيعتها بطلها الاول هو الشعور والحالة الوجدانية للشاعر أما القصة فبطلها هو الموقف والحبكة الدرامية وشتان بين الاثنين 
لا أقول أنهم لا يجتمعان في عمل أدبي واحد ولكن الأولويات هنا تختلف 
يحدث أيضا ان يشعر (شاعر )أو( شبه شاعر) أنه يريد ان يتحرر قليلا من قواعد الشعر الصارمة في القافية وبحور الشعر المختلفة
ويريد ان (ينثر) حالة شعورية معينة ..فكان يجب هنا ان يولد  مايسمى بفن الخاطرة او القصيدة النثرية 
وأعتقد انني كنت قد كتبت شيئ عن هذا المعنى الذي أقصده( وهو التحرر من قواعد الكتابة و اللغة والنحو ...الخ)  في موضوع أحاسيس مخملية في هذه القاعة ...لا أذكر :2: 

ما أريد قوله أحمد أن لجوئي أو لجوء غيري لهذا الفن تحديدا _فن الخاطرة أو القصيدة النثرية_ هو لجوء شاعر يبحث عن الحرية لا أكثر ..
أما انت أحمد فلم تكن يوما عاجزاً عن الرد أو التعليق وكان وجودك دوما بين كلماتي_ سواء كثر أو قل_ مصدر سعادة لا تنتهي بالنسبة لي ...دمت بخير ونقاء  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"أحبك"
...
ربما تندهش من جرأتي في إعلان حبك
نعم انا لا أخجل من حبك , 
ربما اتألم منه
أو أغضب منه
 أو حتى أخاف منه
 ولكنني لا أبداً لا أخجل منه
فأنا لا أخجل من أخطائي 
وما بداية الحياة نفسها سوى خطيئة كبرى 
خطيئة "آدم" التي بسببها بذر في هذه الأرض
بذور الحياة والألم والكبد
إن كانت الأخطاء تخجلنا فعلى البشر جميعهم أن يخجلوا من مجرد وجودهم على الأرض
فخطايا الآباء يرثها الأبناء 
على الأقل يرثوا عارها
...
أعرف يا سيدي أن لاجنة على الأرض 
وأنه لا "حب" في مثلك قلب

وانا أيضا لا أحاول نسيانك،
 فأنا واقعية كفاية لأدرك ما أستطيعه وما لا أستطيعه في هذه الحياة 
نعم ..أنت لا تستحق ما حمله قلبي لك ،وأنا لا أستحق أن أستمر في الدوران في فلكك بلا ليل أو نهار
أنت أكبر من أن تنسى وأقل من أن تبقى بحياتي 
أنت إنسان للذكرى ...فقط للذكرى 
ولن تكون أبداً عمراً أعيشه
 أو موتاً يريحني
...
تترنم الروح بهمساتك فيزداد يقينها بك
وتلد السماء كل مساء
قمراً يشبه وجهك
أدقق فيه
وأناجيه
وأستبين فيه
 ملامحك 
وبعض سير محبينك
..
آآآه 
كم أرتكب أنا من خطايا في حبك
وتشتعل حرائقي على امتداد البصر

تروي عني جحيمي ومصيري المحتوم فيه

في هذا القلب بكاء كثير
لو فقط تسمعه ؛
 لهانت علي الأرض بما رحبت



يالك من بعيد 
!!



فيا أيها البعيد :
ليلك ...زائل
وحبك ... زائل
ونزف جراحك في قلبي
زائل
أنت وحدك من سيبقى خالداً فوق أطلاله

يبكي

ومن أجل لحظة تجمعنا

يناضل

ويناضل

ويناضل 

.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مخلصة لوداعك

فلا تغريك كلمات الشوق على أوراقي
 بالعودة والتلاقي
ولا هذيان القلم بالألم وتفاصيل المآساةِ
أنا على الدرب سائرة 
ولا تراجع عن القرار
...
فاليس من المروءة النكوص عن العهود
كما أنه أيضاً
ليس من البطولة أن نُبقيِ في مضاجعنا
الأسود
،
ليس لأنها تقتلنا ، ولكن لأنها تسلبنا "الطمئنينة" في المكان الوحيد
الذي ننشد فيه الأمان
...
كيف أحبك يا سيدي وأنا مسلوبة الأمان بجانبك ...وبسببك؟!

دعني أحبك أكثر

دعني أحبك أفضل

دعني أحبك أجمل

وأنا هنـــا

قابعة في وداعك
...
كل الأماكن ضاقت بحبنا

كرهت جنوننا
،
كل الأماكن في هوانا لم تكن
سوى خيال ومحض صدف

وداعك هو المكان الوحيد الذي آوى إليه حبي الشريد
وداعك هو "كلمة الحق" في حبك العنيد
...

أحبك أنا فوق ما تتصور

ومن أجل حبك دعني أودعك 

و

أحبكــ
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أُ
ط
ا
ر
د
كـــ

ليس أنت بل روحك

***
أعرف أنني قد اخترت الخيار المستحيل ،
 وأعرف أنه في معاركي إليك سقط ألف قتيل وقتيل
،
سقط العقل

والكبرياء

والزهو

والسلام مع النفس

،

سقط المرح

والطفولة

والألوان

وصحبة الخلان 

،

قتلاك كثر يا سيدي وانت حلم بعيد المنال !!

سافرت فيك حتى انقطعت بي السبل

ماتت دابتي ،وتاهت سكتي ، وصرت أكمل رحلتي إليك

حبـــواً

وغفـــواً

وحلـــماً

وسرابـــا

آراك حقيقة ساطعة في حياتي

 كالموت

كالرزق المكتوب

كزرقة السماء المنتظرة بعد ليلة غائمة

أريدك 

ليس لأنك الأفضل ولا الأصدق ولا الأجدر

بل لأنك "الأنبل" بين القلوب

وأنا يا سيدي قضيت عمري كله أبحث عن 

قلب نبيل

حتى وإن كان 

مستحيل
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لماذا ترسل لي دوماً رسائل بيضاء؟
خالية من أي كلمات أو مشاعر أو حتى أنَّات
؟
ماذا تريد أن تقول في رسائلك الخالية تلك ؟
أتدرك مدى خيبتي حين أفضها
 وأجدها بيضاء ليس بها حرف واحد يضمد جراحي ؟
 ليس بها سوى مشرط جديد ينكئها ويسيل
دمائها من جديد في العين والقلب؟

قسوتَ كثيراً على هذا الحب

تمنيتُ لو احتوتني أرض أخرى غير التي تحتويك
تمنيت لو انقطع كل سبيل لتواصلنا
 ****
تمنيت لو عُدت أمية لا أجيد القراءة
 حتى لا تخايلني حروف اسمك بين ملايين الكلمات
 في عناوين الأخبار
وكتب الأشعار
وأوراق الأشجار
 ****
تمنيت لو أصبحت عمياء 
حتى لا يزاحم صباحك صباحي 
كل صباح
 ****
تمنيت لو بت بلا بيت 
حتى لا أتوهمه أنت
في كل مرة أعود إليه منهكة
 من حنيني إليك


****

كيف ترسل لي رسائلك تلك ؟ 
كيف أقنعت سعاة البريد 
أن يضعوها في أقرب مكان من قلبي 
دون أن أشعر
دون أن أعترض
؟
كيف لا تخطيئ عنواني وأنا نفسي لا أعرفه ؟

كيف تتسلل أصابع حنانك إلى أعماق قلبي لتهز حبه الغافي
بعد أن أضناه التعب
 فتوقظه من جديد ..وتشعل حرائقه من جديد؟

*رسائلك بيضاء....صامتة*

لماذا لا تقول شيئاً؟
لماذا لا تكتب شيئاً؟
لماذا لا تفعل شيئاً؟
لماذا لا تقطع رسائلك عن حواسي؟
لماذا لا تنقذني من هذا الموت المنوع؟
موت ...وأنا أنتظرها
وموت... وأنا أقرأها 
وموت...وأنا أحرقها وأحرقني
بنيران النسيان
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كيف أحبك يا سيدي وأنا وسط هذا العراء؟

وأنا بكل هذا الخواء ؟؟

الحب رفاهية لا أملكها
،
الحب إلتزام لا أطيقه
،
الحب قدر لم يكتب في صحيفتي
،

هذا البرد الذي جمد قطبي الكرة الأرضية
*لم يخلق إلا لي*

هذا العند المصلوب على جبيني
أنا التي أمرت بقتله

هذه البحة التي تشرخ حنجرتي
وثيقة إعتراضي على الحياة

هذه الطيور المهاجرة دوماً في السماء
تحاول الوصول إلى دربي

أنا الليل يبكي

رحيل التقاة


لا

ليس المُنىَ لي
وإن غاب الوشاة


فقط

تمهل يا عمر بالمسير أمام البيت الأثير

وزحزح الأيام.... قليلاً
وتلصص على القلب الكبير

ثم كن طفلاً يرضع صباه

أو شيخاً يقاد لمنتهاه

لتصطنع غرقاً أو نجاة

فكل الخيارات مفتوحة على الحياة

إلا خيار الحب


وأنت
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أمتلك جواري لتزييني

فقط

 أتطلع إلى وجهك فتطفو على وجهي 

آمارات الحسن كلها

وأهامسك بفنــي 

فتلهمني أسرار الجمال

 وترفع ذاتي المنكوبة إلى أعالي الجبال

شامخة كالطـــود 

قادرة كسلطان يأمر بلا ردّ

مبصرة كعالم أوتي مفاتيح الحكمة و المجد

يالك من ساحر

تستعيد ملائكيتي بمجرد عناق كف بكف


يالك من طاهر 

تستتيب ذنوب العمر 

بغواية صمتك ...وصبــــرك

ولحظـــك النافذ إلى أعماق صدري



أيُّ صراع أخوض مع نفسي لأليق بسمــــوك
!!


لو تملك حروفي أحبالً صوتية 

أنفاساً كلثومية

لصاحبتك في الممشى وفي المنفى

في الخطو المتسارع والمتعثر والهوينى

لألبستها ثوب السلامة 

وأطلقتها في دابر غزواتك ومعاركك

 غير المنتهية

لحملتها الأمانة ...وقاسمتها الإجابة 

عن سلام قلبي لقلبك 

وحنين نبضي لعِرقِّك

وشوق منديلي لنداك

ياااالا عجز حروفي عن رؤياك
!!

عن ملامسة مفاتن خصالك

ولون عينيك البخيل


بائسة هي

كشجرة جفت جذورها وظلت واقفة تحكي عن
حيــــاة

فالترحم بؤسها يا حبيباً تماهى مع المحال
وعليه علا واستحـــال

وتنفس شذى همها بك

إن كنت للذكرى وفيا

أو لعذابها تقيـــا

.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قَرعتُ باب العرَّاف
وكنتُ منه أخاف
فوجدتني أعشقه
وأصدقه
وأنطقه
 أماني وأغاني
وليال عجاف

يا عرَّافي ومُعَّرِفيِ 
يا فيض من نور الرحمن
 وليلُ أحرُفي
جالسة بين يديك 
مسلوبة النطق ...والرشد
لا أدري

 أيُّكَ يسافرُ فيِ؟

وأينُّكَ الذي أبغيه؟

!!
كل ما فيك يحيرني

كل مافيك يغيرني

وكل ما فيك يدعوني لأن

أنســــحق فيه

***
أتوارى خلف أبواب ظنوني 
كي لا أُشقيك بشكي

وأُقاتل روحــي

للزود عن حبكــ

وأجادلُ عقلي

وأسامرُ يأسي

وأغادرُ وطني

وأنافقُ زمني

وأنت بَعضيِ

بَعضــيِ
!!!

ألوذُ بسكنةِ الليل لأستريح منك
وأنام بحلـم 
كالمــوت

يصمت عن تفاصيلك 

يحَكمُ الغطاءَ حولي

ويتفقدُ الستائر المسدلة

الأبواب المغلقة

الشقوق المنسية

الضوء المتسلل من الأخيلة

طرقات أطفالك على قلبي المزعجة

يقف عند رأسي يتلو تعاويذه المحصنة

من الشر

والبرد 

وأنت

أستسلمُ لغفوةِ الغيب

فإذا بعواصفك تقتحم عليَّ أوردتي

تقتلعُ خيامي 

تشردُ أماني

أُهرول لأرض غير الأرض

لقبر غير القبر

تلاحقني الرُسل الفزِّعةِ المُستهولة


"العرَّافُ يريدك
..
العراف يقبض على وريدك..

العرَّافُ قَدِيرُك

قَدِيرُك...، "

وأسقطُ في النبوءة المشؤومة

بلا حول

ولا قوة

ولا مَؤوُنة

.

----------


## hanoaa

أد إيه وحشنى كلامك يا جيهان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أد إيه وحشنى كلامك يا جيهان


وانتي كمان وحشتيني ووحشتينا كلنا يا هناء 
الحمد لله انك طمنتيني عليكي يا حبيبتي .. :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

دعني أتنفس نقاءك 

ولا أفكر فيما تعنيه الأنفاس

سوى أنها حــياة

فأنا وأنت يا رفيق الدرب

يجمعنا دين الفقر ...والطهر

....

ساعدني كي أعتلي سفينتك المهترئة

ساعدني كي أقوم معك بتلك الرحلة 

الأخـيرة

فلا الزاد ولا الحيلة

تسمح لي برحلة أكثر رفاهية

....

دعنا نأمل الغرق

دعنا نقبض على لحظة الأبدية

تعرف أنت أن كل الشطآن كاذبة

أكذب من أن تحتوي 

الأغنــية

....

ببساطة تعيسة 

نعانق الأمواج 

الشريدة

نحفر لها في صدرينا 

وطن

نقيم فيه صنما للخديعة

نقتل أنبياء الحقيقة

نطارد أدعياء الفضيلة

نحارب 

نريق دمانا

نموت 

نقارب الخلود

فقـــط

لينبذونا 

لينسونا

ويتركونا 

نفعل خطاياهم بأيدينا

نفعل

نفعل

نفعل


آآآآه لو ينسون 
حرف النون

    ....    

ما ظنك بالماضي المتشفي في كل المآتي؟

ما ظنك بهذا العربيد في أجزائي؟

ما ظنك بالحلم المذبوح على باب القلب؟

ما ظنك بالظلم الموسوم بحروف الحب؟



الحب ظالم
أظلم من بغى على النفس

----------


## فاضــل

الحب و النفس 

من منهما يقدر على ظلم الآخر ؟

حاولت كثيرا أن اقنع نفسي ان للحب سلطان على النفس لا يقاوم  فأبت نفسي ذلك 

فلكي يستطيع الحب ان يظلم النفس (او يقهر النفس أو يستعبد النفس) لابد ان تسمح له النفس بذلك   

وجهة نظر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وجهة نظرك مقبولة ومتحققة فعلا في أحوال كثيرة يا فاضل  :f: 
ولكن ربما كانت هناك وجهة نظر أخرى أو حقيقة أخرى تقول ان الحب يؤثر في النفس ويبدل أطوارها
فمثلا يجعل القاسي منها لين واللين منها قاسي ، يغير طبائعها وردود أفعالها تجاه نفس المثيرات والمواقف ،بل إن الدليل الوحيد على وجود الحب أو تأثيره داخل النفس هو نفس هذا التغيير الذي يحدثه فيها
يحدث ان يتورط الانسان في حب مشوه أو غير متكافئ أو تقام في طريقه آلاف الحدود والسدود التي تحول دون نجاحه ...يحدث ان نتورط في حب مع أشخاص خطأ ..أو في أزمان خطأ ..أو في أماكن خطأ
والحب كالموت لا يختاره أحد أو يحدد له ظروف تلائم نجاحه واتمام سعادته
هنا يحدث هذا التأثير المدمر على النفس منه فيتحول من طاقة عظيمة لبث السعادة والحياة فيها لطاقة عظيمة لقهرها واستلاب كل عوامل وجودها ...مجرد وجودها
فهل يستطيع أحد ظلم نفس كما يستطيع الحب هنا ؟؟

----------


## فاضــل

> وجهة نظرك مقبولة ومتحققة فعلا في أحوال كثيرة يا فاضل 
> ولكن ربما كانت هناك وجهة نظر أخرى أو حقيقة أخرى تقول ان الحب يؤثر في النفس ويبدل أطوارها
> فمثلا يجعل القاسي منها لين واللين منها قاسي ، يغير طبائعها وردود أفعالها تجاه نفس المثيرات والمواقف ،بل إن الدليل الوحيد على وجود الحب أو تأثيره داخل النفس هو نفس هذا التغيير الذي يحدثه فيها
> يحدث ان يتورط الانسان في حب مشوه أو غير متكافئ أو تقام في طريقه آلاف الحدود والسدود التي تحول دون نجاحه ...يحدث ان نتورط في حب مع أشخاص خطأ ..أو في أزمان خطأ ..أو في أماكن خطأ
> والحب كالموت لا يختاره أحد أو يحدد له ظروف تلائم نجاحه واتمام سعادته
> هنا يحدث هذا التأثير المدمر على النفس منه فيتحول من طاقة عظيمة لبث السعادة والحياة فيها لطاقة عظيمة لقهرها واستلاب كل عوامل وجودها ...مجرد وجودها
> فهل يستطيع أحد ظلم نفس كما يستطيع الحب هنا ؟؟


 :f: 

معذرة للتدخل السافر للعقل في مسائل المشاعر (و يمكن أن اقصد بالعقل هنا النفس).. لكني كلما تذكرت كلمات الانسان النبيل مرهف الحس المرحوم المهندس عاطف هلال "عظماء العقول عظماء القلوب" استحضر علاقة التجانس و التكامل بين العقل و القلب لتحقيق السعادة .. و ايضا لفهم و تفسير البؤس الذي يحدث عندما يتنافر العقل مع القلب في أمثلة مثل التي تفضلتي بضربها مع الاشخاص الخطأ أو في الزمن الخطأ أو المكان الخطأ 

اتفق مع كل ما ذكرته تقريبا مع تحفظ بسيط على "استلاب عوامل الوجود" .. ففعلا الحب يفعل ما لاتستطيع القوة فعله من حيث تغيير الادراك و تغيير السلوكيات وصولا إلى درجة تغييب الادراك .. 

و لعل ذلك يفسر لنا قول الشاعر " عين الرضا عن كل عيب كليلة ... كما أن عين السخط تبدي المساويا" 

السؤال : هل الحب بذاته هو الذي يغيب الادراك أو يغير الادراك أم أن العقل (أو قل النفس) لابد أن تسمح له بذلك لو أرادت؟

في بعض الاحيان تريد النفس ذلك حتى مع علمها بأن الشخص خطأ ، المكان خطأ ، الزمان خطأ و لذلك تكمل المشي في الطريق الخطأ مستعذبة المشي فيه 

هل الحب هو الذي فعل ذلك أم "وهم" الحب ؟

في تقديري (و من خلال دراستي) استطيع القول أن وهم الحب هو الذي فعل ذلك 

و الوهم نحن من نتحكم بصنعه في اذهاننا ،، و نحن أيضا من نستطيع إعادته لحقيقته 

what you can conceive and believe is what you can achieve

هذه مقولة نستخدمها في اكساب المهارات الجديدة و تنمية المهارات السابقة و هي تقول ان ما تستطيع تصوره و تصديقه هو ما تستطيع تحقيقه    

و هي منشأ كل العادات الجيدة و السيئة ايضا 

لذللك يدخن البعض تحت وهم ان التدخين يريح الأعصاب و يخفف التوتر لأنهم تصوروا ذلك و صدقوه .. فحققوه (مع ان النيكوتين يفعل عكس ذلك تماما)

و البعض الآخر لا يقبل بغير المركز الأول بديلا و ذلك ايضا لأنهم تصوروا ذلك .. و صدقوه .. فحققوه 

و نفس الشيء ينطبق على الحب  

Easier said than done 

و هي تعني أن هناك اشياء يسهل قولها و يصعب فعلها .. و "التحكم" في الحب يندرج تحت هذه المقولة 

 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في الواقع يا فاضل مداخلتك أثارت بداخلي الأسئلة بأكثر ما قدمت لي أجوبة أو براهين على وجهة نظرك ،والتي لازلت أعتقد في صحتها إذا توافرت سمات شخصية معينة في الشخص الذي (قرر) أن يحب  :2: 
 تساءلت مثلا عن هذا الوهم بالحب الذي نرتضيه ونسمح له أن يتحكم فينا بالنسبة لأشخاص (خاطئين أو غير ملائمين) ، ولا نسمح له أن يتحكم فينا بالنسبة لأشخاص  آخرين أيضا( خاطئين وغير ملائمين)  ؟ تساءلت أيضا عن التصورات المسبقة، وعلاقتها بتكون العادات السيئة والجيدة لدى الإنسان، وهي علاقة بالفعل منطقية جدا وحقيقية، ولكنها لا تفسر أبدا سلوك عاطفي  لا تفسر مثلا غرام كهل بفتاة مراهقة رغم معرفته  أو تصوره المسبق أن مثل هذه العلاقة لا تنجح في العادة، ولا تفسر كذلك عاطفة شخص سوي أخلاقيا وقيميا تجاه شخص آخر لا يساويه أو يدانيه في هذا السواء ، ويحدث أن تكون كل خلافاتهم بسبب هذا الإختلال بينهم ..
 يمكن تنجح مثل هذه العلاقات أو لا تنجح ، فأنا لا أستطيع أن اتنبأ بمصير كل العلاقات غير المتكافئة لأن فيها بالفعل ما ينجح ، ولكن أنا أتحدث هنا عن حدوث العاطفة أصلا ، ومدى تحكم العقل أو النفس في حدوثها ..التحكم وخصوصا في البدايات وبالرغم من كل التصورات السابقة والمتحفظة على هذه العلاقة يكون ضئيل أو منعدم ، ربما كان للعقل دور لاحق ؛ يهذب أو يسوس أو حتى يقوض هذه العاطفة .... ولكن دائما تبقى العاطفة  في رأيي أن الشخص القوي العقلاني ... يحب  يعرف أن يحب، ويعرف أن ينجح في حبه، ويعرف كذلك أن ينهيه متى علم بفشله وعدم ملائمته لتصوراته (المسبقة) عنه ، ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يمحو أثره السيئ بداخله وذكراه الحزينة ...بإختصار لا يستطيع ألا يحزن أو يتألم لفقدانه حبه حتى ولو كان بإرادته 
 الأمر طبعا ،وبدون حاجة لإسهاب آخر يكون أصعب وأشد وطأة على الإنسان العاطفي، المتحرر قليلا أو كثيرا من قيود العقل وحساباته المعقدة ،هو أيضا لا يستطيع ألا يحزن أو يتألم على فقدان حبه 
 بقي أن أقول أنني دائما أجاهد لعمل هذا التوازن العسير بين العقل والعاطفة في الحياة ،رغم علمي ان بلوغ( التوسط) في خلقة الإنسان شيء بعيد المنال  ورغم علمي أيضا أن الله يحاسب كل موضع فينا (عاطفي أو عقلي) بحقه وبعدله وبمعياره الذي ارتضاه، لعلمه بطبيعة كل منهما، ومبلغ تأثيره على حياتنا 
 وبقي أن أقول أخيرا أن النقاش معك يا فاضل دائما ممتع ومفيد ويستفز كل ملكات الانسان العقلية والعاطفية ...أشكرك 

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم أرى مثلك 
ولا حتى بعين الخيال
،
فاجأتني بوجودك في العالم

بتلك الدمعة التي سالت

ولم يدري خدي 

كانت منك أم مني

،
أهو أنت ؟

أهو أنت ما أرى ؟؟

!!

يا أيها المتوراي خلف جِلّدة الدهر

يا قضيب الذاكرة الطاعن في العمر

يا نزوة القلب الطفل 

يا سِفْر الأوَّلين

 وأول حكايات البحر

،

جزأتنا الأحلام لمآس صغيرة 

نبذرها في طيننا فرضا

لتُنبت لنا

شَعيِرة 


وِرداً

أياما نتداولها كالضغينة

،

إغترفنا الغرام في أزمان سحيقة

تعثرنا بنفس الحجر

ونحن نرقب  حورمحب

    في زهوه المنتصر    

،

تَلبّسنا نفس الجن 

تحت كرمة العنب

،

سُرقنا ذات يوم من لصوص الحي

تنازلنا عن بعض حيائنا في لجُة اليم

تكاتبنا معا بردية الشوق

فُتِنا

انجرفنا 

انصهرنا

وجرينا 

نهرا يُلهم النيل خلوده 

،

قل لي يا أيها الخالد الفاني

كيف للهيب أنفاسك أن يلفح وجهي

وذاكرتي

وأيامي

؟

كيف لمِسَّك المسحور مقدرةً

أن يخبز أحلامي

 ويُلقمها

لمن يسمع

لمن يرى

ولمن يستنطق الصخور
معاني

؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

صدق أو لا تصدق
أنا لا أعرف المال
لا تراه عيناي ولا تميز ألوانه
ولم يعرف عقلي يوما فقهه تأويله
ولم يتعلق قلبي بشيء من الدنيا
سوى بالكتابة والحب
،
هل تستطيع ان تستمر في حب امرأة بهذه العقيدة؟

هل بمقدورك إرضاء طموح الزاهد ؟

هل احتطت لأيامه وعرفت أنها بلا زمن
بلا حدث
بلا غاية 
سوى الإنسان
؟

هل حاولت أن ترتد يوما إلى الإنسان فيك 
لتراه مجردا من كل غاية 
سوى الحب
؟


وهل بإمكانك أن تهديني هذا "الإنسان"

ولكن مهلاً

..

 إنتظر
..

هل صدقتني 

؟؟؟
!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تتواطأ كل لحظاتي معك
وتغتالني الأماكن بك
كيف تقمصتك  كل تلك الأشياء؟
بل كيف استطعت الجمادات وصرت لها
روحا
وحلما
وقضية
؟؟
!!
استثنيتك من كل شئ
حتى من نواميس الكون
وعلوم المنطق والكلام
وعقائد البشر الراسخة
نحو الحياة
إستثنيتك فقط
لأحاول إستيعابك
وبلوغ مأمنك من الجنون
...
حميـم أنت

حميم بقسوة وسطوة

حميم بشجن ولهفة

حميم لدرجة الوخز واللذة

حميم لدرجة الشك المطلق

في المعنى
!

حميم ؛ كانسكاب البرتقال على ملابسي
وأنت تقتحم جسدي بلهفة المغيث
ودنو العاشق
،

وحميم ؛ وأنت ملتحف بأناك 
غارق في دنياك
وتأتيني تقص عليَّ حكايات فحولتك
كطفلــ
وأنا أُنصتُ لها 
بزفرة الغيرة ،وشهق الأمومة

حميم كنت ...رغم الرعونة

حميــم 

حميم كعتبات الخير

ومصباح الحـي

ومصافحة الخِـلّ

حميـم

حميـم

ح
م
ي
م

!!

آه يا وجه القمر الخفي
هل في ربوعك حياة لمثلي
؟!
انا الخاشعة أمام لحظة حنينك
المقاتلة أمام نزق جنونك
انا العابرة على مضاجع روحك
انا الغاربة أمام شمسك ونبوءات يأسك

أنا

نعم انا

أعرفتني وسط الزحام
؟؟؟

يا قمري المتواري خلف غيوم 

الكبرياء

والإشتهاء

والإنطفاء

؟

يا دامع الأيام 
انا كُللي إنهزام

وماعدتُ أعرف 
أيُنا هزم الآخر
وأيُنا رُفِعَ عن قلبه
 المــلام
؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قبل أن ينتهي هذا العالم

وقبل ان تستعر حروبه الأخيرة 

من أجل البقاء

أريدك أن تجذبني لركن قصي

وتمطرني بقبلاتك الأخيرة

،

أريد أن نعود معا من فوق برزخنا القصي هذا

إلى أول العهد بالحب

،

حين أمطر آدم حواءه

 بقبلاته لأول مرة

حين كان لها "الرجل"

وكانت له "المرأة"

وكان لهما الكون

 خاشـــــــعا

يتأمل اللحظة



لحظة صنعهما 
الحياة


لحظة ميلاد 
الدهشة
،

قبل رحيل العالم يا حبيبي
نريد أن نذكره ببدايته


بنـــــــــــــا


،
وليكتب نهايته غيرنا 
وفي غير وجودنا
،

هلم بنا فلم يعد يتبقى الكثير

لا في أعمارنا 

ولا في عمر هذا العالم

الضــــــريـــــر
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يدي التي أردت أن ألوح لك بها مودعة 
كُسِرت
،
قلبي الذي خانني يوماً 
ودسك بين نبضاته حتى لا آراك
خاتلني بالأمس وهرب
،
ملامحك التي انسكبت فجأةً في عيني 
وتبعثرت
لم أستطع أن أجمع منها سوى سواد النني
والمشرط
،
ذبذبات صوتك التي تشوش على خلاياي العصبية
أصابتني بنوع من الصدمة.. 
أو السكينة
،
أقف كل يوم بقدمي المبتورة على أبواب المدينة
أحاول أن أتذكر من أي الطرق غادرت
،
أصرخ بملئ العبث 
علِّلي أصلك بصوتي 
فلا يخرج صوت
،
أتحسس فزعة عنقي 
فلا أجد العنق
!!

فهل أخذته معك أيضا؟
لماذا لم تترك لي شيئاً أتوسلك به؟
لماذا أخذت معك كل شيء؟
حتى أوتار الكمان 
والمحبرة
وعلبة الألوان 
؟؟
!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بلحظة هدىً 
أُهديت ليقيني المشوش
،
بطرفة عين
حررت دمعةً لطالما غشيتني 
وأضلتني
،
بلحظة ربيعية 
ترافدت بقلبي أنهار الحقيقة
واغتسلت روحي فيها ...من حضورك فيها 
،،
بتلك الآمارات والبشريات 
تكونت بداخلي 
لحظتي الفقيدة

وانسحبت أصابعي 
من بين يديك

والعجيب
أنك لم تشعر
لم تشعر

ولم ترني وانا أتراجع بوجهي بعيدا
للوراء
وأعود لشرفتي الملكية 

أتابع باقي مسرحيتك الهزلية 

أتابع النهاية معك ...منك

ولم تتخيل أيها المسكين
أن النهاية كتبها قلبي
من سنين

----------


## gmsherbini

> ولا قول نفاق ...فى حب اكتملت له أركان  العظمة ؛ حتى بات أسطورة أحياها وتحيانى..


أختاه الشاعرة  الرائعة
تذكري دائما وأبداً بأن

العظمة لله وحده 

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أختاه الشاعرة  الرائعة
> تذكري دائما وأبداً بأن
> 
> العظمة لله وحده


حاضر  :f:

----------


## علاء هلالى

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير 
تحية طيبة لكم جميعا 

اسجل اعجابى بقلم رائع 

لكى منى دوام التحية 
ودعوة بدوام الابداع 

تحياتى علاء هلالى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير 
> تحية طيبة لكم جميعا 
> 
> اسجل اعجابى بقلم رائع 
> 
> لكى منى دوام التحية 
> ودعوة بدوام الابداع 
> 
> تحياتى علاء هلالى


أشكرك جدا على إطرائك الرقيق 

وأتمنى أن تشاركنا كتاباتك قريبا في القاعة

تحياتي  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

دائما أنت ..
دائما أنت في الخلفية
يسخر خيالك من كل حقائقي 
ويدوس عليها بكل أريحية
،
دائما أنت 
ولكن ...أين أنت؟

أيها القاسي... القاصي
بحثت عنك في كل درب من دروب البرية 
لم أترك حجرا إلا وسألته 
هل وقع ظلك عليه يوما؟
لم أترك وجعا إلا وشكته 
أيامي لقلبك
أيها الساري... الداني
من مفردات الخلود 
وأيام السكوت
على كل ظلم جرى 
وكل أمل سرى
وعاش يحيي اليقين
في جدوى الحياة
؛
بأي لغات حية أو ميتة تتحدث
حتى أهرول لتعلمها وأسألك سؤالي الحزين
؟
أعرف أنك لا تطيق الأسئلة
ولا تسعى لأجوبة
ولا تخبر عن مشاعر
ولا تغويك الحقائق
أعرف أنك مستحيل التواصل... والدقائق

فهل يشفع حزن سؤالي ...لسؤالي
هل يلين القاسي فيك والباغي
هل يكفيك حزنه قربانا لسماعي
؟؟
أعرف أنك غريب في زمان أغرب
ولكن لنجــرب
فقد تجرعنا كل الكؤوس
وغابت عن أيامنا الشموس
وابتعنا من كل متجر سلعة للنسيان
وأعلنا في كل محفل أننا بلا شطآن
وكذبنا حتى على فجر النهار
وانهمرنا في كل سيل 
واحترقنا بكل ويل
وأسفنا على المعنى 
والقـول

ولا زلنـا

لا زلنــا

لا زلنـــا

نزحف بأطرافنا الكسيحة نحو هذا الوهج الذي

أحرقنا

وروعنا

وأسعدنا


آلا يعني لك هذا شيئا؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أعتذر 
لأنني لم أنتبه إلى أنك سئمت الألعاب الشيئية
سئمت الألعاب الملونة 
التي تصدر أصواتاً مميكنة
تبهج براءة الأطفال 
وتحلق بخيالهم في جنان لا تدنسها أحقاد
ولا غرور ..ولا أنانية
،
أعتذر 
لأنني لم أصدقك
حين جاهرت بحبك للألعاب البشرية
واعترفت أنها متعتك الوحيدة 
بل مهنتك الأثيرة
،
أعتذر
لأنني اعتبرت نفسي إستثناء 
؛
لجبروتك 
غرورك 
ماديتك البغيضة
،
أعتذر لأنني آمنت بمعجزة الحب إلى هذه الدرجة 

أعتذر لأنني صدقت ان الوحوش قادرة على الحب بلحظة ما
حتى ولو كانت لحظة وحيدة في العمر 
وأعتذر أن صور لي خيالي الطفل
أنني كنتُ هذه اللحظة الحية 
في عمرك الميت
،
أعتذر 
لأنني جاهلة بالرياضيات 
بالحساب
ولولا جهلي لرأيت الجذر السالب الذي يغطي
معادلة حبك الفخم
،
أعتذر 
لإنتمائي لعالم أفلاطوني 
طمح أن يتماهى مع عالمك الماركسي
أعتذر سيدي 
لجهلي بالفلسفة
،
أعتذر للنبض المتسارع بلأمل
أعتذر للبسمة والوجه الخجل
أعتذر للموعد والانتظار الوجل
أعتذر للدعاء الملهوف 
في جوف العتمة والسحر
أعتذر لكل ..كل ما خذل
...
وأعتذر عن المكتوب لك 
في صحائف عمري المحروق
فالنار تحرق وتطهر 
وتمحو ما تقدم من ذنب حبك ...وما تأخر

----------


## فاضــل

كلما قرأت عن الحب أكثر ازداد يقيني أن الحب "المتولد داخليا" أكبر و أعمق و أصدق و أجمل بكثير من الحب "المجلوب خارجيا"

و ازداد يقيني أيضا ان حب المرأة أكبر بكثير من حب الرجل و به تفاصيل أكثر بكثير  

فالرجل عندما يحب تصبح المرأة على رأس اهتماماته 

أما المرأة عندما تحب فيصبح الرجل كل اهتماماتها  

فهلا فهمت ايها الرجل 

و هلا اشفقت على نفسك ايها المرأة 

.................................

كلما رأيت اشعار البريد أن هناك مشاركة جديدة في هذا الموضوع أيقنت أني سأرى بعدا جديدا للحب لم أره من قبل 

شكرا جيهان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مرحبا فاضل  :f: 
الضيف العزيز جدا على هذا الموضوع ..

إحساس الشفقة غير مجدي هنا بالنسبة للمرأة ..ولا حتى تفهم الرجل يمكنه ان يصنع فارقا في تغيير معنى الحب بالنسبة له ...يهتم الرجل غالبا بمصير المركب وتهتم المرأة بتفاصيله الداخلية ..ربما لان هذه هي طبيعة الاشياء وأولويات المشاعر بالنسبة للجنسين فعلا مختلفة وفي هذا تكمن عبقرية التكامل والانسجام بينهما 
من أكثر جمل (الحب) سذاجة في نظري حين يقول طرف لطرف آخر (انت ما بتحبنيش زي ما بحبك) 
بالطبع هو لا يحبها مثلما تحبه لا في الكم ولا في الكيف ولكن السؤال الاهم هو :
 هل يصلح ما بينهما لبناء حياة سعيدة بينهما ؟
والآن هل يمكن أن تحدثني أكثر عن الحب (المتولد داخليا) والحب (المجلوب خارجيا) ؟؟ :2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بصى يا جيهان هو أنا بقيت بستنى إنك تدخلى و تكتبى علشان أحس بمتعة الكلمات و الحياة



أنقى إنسانة عرفتها في حياتي ...أنقى إنسانة عرفتها في حياتي
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
لا حول ولا قوة الابالله

----------


## الرمـــاح

شكرا لك 
وسلمت يمينك

----------


## gmsherbini

حضرلك   الخير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أد إيه وحشنى كلامك يا جيهان



كل يوم نفقد غالياً وحبيبا..تفارقنا أجسادهم وتسكننا محبتهم وذكراهم العطرة..
وأعظم عزاءنا بهم أنهم على ربٍ رحيم كريم مقبلون ..ونحن نكابد الحياة ونهفو للحظة فرح بوصل إلهي شفاف يطهرنا من الوجع والجراح والتعب ...

أيامك صارت يا صديقتي أسعد _أعلم_ وأيامي صارت بغيابك وبالحياة نفسها تعب على تعب 

فلكِ الرحمة ..ولنا السلامة والعون ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبك ..،


ما ردك؟
هل ستصفعني أم ستشفق؟
،

أحبك..،


ولم لا؟
فالمعجزات أحيانا تحدث
،


أحبك..،


لا عليك
فالأيام تُنسِي ..والقلب يُخطِئ
،


أحبك..،


تخيل؟
بها فقط عرفت الشعر والخيبة
،

أحبك..،


مات الفقراء أخيرا 
واستكانت الثورة 
ورست السفن المحترقة

،

أحبك..،


لا تمضي ..إنتظر
فلا يزال في قاع البئر قطرة
،

أحبك..،


لا تندهش
فكم في الدنيا من مضحكات مبكيات
،


أحبك..،


لا ..ليس هذا موعد الفيلم المفضل
ربما تأجل 
إنها فقط فواصل إعلانية
،


أحبك..،

لا ليس الآن..،
فعلبة الدخان فرغت
والقهوة بردت ..وعصافير القفص نبحت

،


أحبك..،


سأزور اليوم عمتي
وأبكي تحت قدميها 
سأعطيها قلادتي
وأشكو لها الهم والفرقة
آه 
تذكرت
ليس لدي عمة
،


أحبك..،


هه ..ماذا؟
عن إسمي تسأل؟
لا أعرف
ربما في السوق فقدته 
أو نسيته تحت المخدة
،


أحبك..،


اوووف..!
الجيران لا يكفون عن الصراخ
والباعة بدأو نشاطهم مبكرا
والبيت يريد أن ينظف
ولا وقت في العمر
،




أحبك..،


لا ..لا تضغط هنا 
فالدم يسيل أكثر
ربما في هذا الموضع 
تكون الطعنة أرحم
،


أحبك..،


نعم..لقد سُرِقتُ الصيف الماضي
كان الأمر محزن
فلن أستقل المترو مرة أخرى
ولن أسافر إلى حلم
،


أحبك..،


حدث ان إغتصب مني هذا الشقي قبلة
كانت تجربة مثيرة للغثيان
كيف يستمتع أحدهم بقبلة مغتصبة
وقلوب منكسرة؟!
،


أحبك..،


أجل.. أجل
سأستريح قليلا على هذا الكرسي
فأنا متعبة ومشوشة
أنا في هذا العالم غريبة ...مهمشة
،


أحبك ..،


ششششششششششششششششششش


الصمت أفضل


الموت مُقبل
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحــــــبكـــ
تلك هي بداية القصة ونهايتها
أما ماجرى بين البداية والنهاية فلا يهم
ولن يتوقف التاريخ أمام تفصيلاته التافهة
،
لم يصنعنا حبيبي سوى الحب
ولن يبقى منا سوى الحب
ولن نترك لأطفالنا سوى... حب
فتعال نكون للحب قصة وعنوانا
وتعال نعتلي جبال اليأس وندكها دكا تحت أقدامنا
تعال نضحك ...نلهو
نحلق في أعالي الخيال طائرين
لن يكون بينهما وداع ...ولا محال

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنا لا أسعى لتحقيق ذاتي على تلك الأوراق
ففي النهاية لا تتحقق الذات بالكلمات 
مهما كانت تلك الكلمات فخمة وملهمة 
بل على العكس
فالذات تتحقق بدرجة تجاوزها دائرة الكلمات إلى الأفعال
وما أبحث عنه حقيقة في أوراقي تلك لا يزيد عن مجرد فكرة
فكرة شجاعة تستطيع مجابهة حضورك في نفسي وضميري
،
ما أفعله على أوراقي هو محاولة للإستشفاء منك
للإبحار في عوالم أخرى ترفضك وتتمرد عليك
،
أمام هذا اليقين بك لا أملك سوى التحايل 

المراوغة 

الكذب 

الاختباء
،
أمام هذا اليقين لا أملك سوى سباب الساعات
 علها تخشع وتتراجع أمام أبواب ذكراك
،
لم تعد بي طاقة على الحروب المتواصلة 
وأنهكني البحث عن أفكار تناوئك
،
رسمت وجهك على كل قبيح حتى أكرهه
سميت كل فشل باسمك حتى أقنع العالم بمآساتي معك
، 

أتعرف؟

انا لا أجيد الكتابة على الإطلاق
انا فقط أحاول أن أعيش بدونك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

خليلاتك كثر
وأنت بينهن شهريار منكسر
تدعي نبوة الحزن 
وتلتقط من فوق أجسادهن
 ألوان لوحاتك الشرسة
أنت لا تزيد عن دهشة
تخطر على ضمير آثم 
يصارع اللذة
وتنتصر بالباطل
وكم كان للباطل في شرعك من حظوة..!!

تحتاج ملهمة دائما للجنون ..أعرف
أعرف أنك منثور بالعيون
تدمعها وتقتل فيها الوداعة
والحبور
،
توقف عن الصراخ في أذني
فالأسرار تتلى همسا أو صمتا
وسرك فيِ كلفني عمري
وأنت لا تكف عن وضعي في مرمى سهامهن

وغيرتهن

ورعونتهن

تزج بي في معارك لا أريدها
ولا أجيدها
معاركي مع نفسي دائما أخسرها ..لأجلك
فماذا تريد مني سوى تلك الأشياء التي تلقيها في حجري

قبل أن تنطلق لتلهو معهن؟
كرتك ..وفرشاتك
وجواربك الغارقة في العرق والأتربة
؟؟
لا تتشدق بكلمات لا تمت للهوى بصلة
فقد توقفت عن تأويل ما لا يوؤل

وحسن الظن بك كان دوما
جريمة لا تغتفر
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليس لنا تاريخ 
ولا نعيش سويا
ولا نخطط لأن نفعل
...
(تمردنا على قوانين الزمن 
الوحشية)

،
هذا المكان لا يحمل روائحنا
ولا تعوقني شفتاك عن اتمام قصيدتي
وشمس باريس لن تشرق على ظلينا
...
    (كرهنا أبجدية المكان)
،
لم أمرض بلمساتك
وأستحي أن أشتاقك
وأحلامي تخلو من وجهك
...
(أنا لست مدينة لوجودك بشيء)

.
،

مأساتي فقط في "ضمير الغائب"
الذي أتحدث به دائما 
عنكــ
.
!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> شكرا علي الموضوع


العفو  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولأن الرؤية كوِّرت
وبات منطقها ملتو ..ومنبعج
؛
سأزورك اليوم في منامي
لأروي لك آخر أخبار الهزيمة
وأفكاري الـطائـشة
وأنا أجلس القرفصاء
 تحت ظل بركان خامد
،
هل بلغك مرضي؟؟
راهنتُ على الموت وخسرت
والمرض موقف متردد
لا يدع أمامي حجة للصمود
ولا يترك كذلكـ 
مسافة آمنة بيني وبينك
...
ترجلتُ بالأمس من سيارة فارهة
تعرف أني لا أطيق السرعات الجنونية
ولا أستسيغ كثيراً فكرة أن أموت
مضرجة بدماء غير دمائكـ
لا عليك ..
أعرف أنك لا تملك سوى أصابعك
وجلدي _كما تعلم_ قد تساقط 
منذ أمد عن عظامي
والقوم استنهضوني مراراً 
لألتحف أوراق التوت
ولكنها جفت ...تماما كـقلبي
فلا جدوى إذن من فعل الأشياء العبثية

حسنا..لنغير الموضوع

كيف قضيت يومك بالأمس؟!
أنا قضيته فيكـ
وها أنا أغادر روحي لأزور جحيمك من جديد
فلا تنسى أن تضع على قبري 
وردتكـ وإصبع من أصابعكـ...كـالعادة 
.

----------


## اسكندرانى

*تقديرى واعجابى بكل ما كتب فى الموضوع 

دائما صاحبة احساس جميل استاذة جيهان 

لك تحياتى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *تقديرى واعجابى بكل ما كتب فى الموضوع 
> 
> دائما صاحبة احساس جميل استاذة جيهان 
> 
> لك تحياتى*



أشكرك أستاذ نادر على إطرائك الرقيق
وتسعدني جدا متابعتك 
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الفاضلة / جيهان محمد علي
**بارك الله فيك 
**كم تمنيت أن أملك إحساس الشعراء الراقي ، وكم تمنيت أن يهبني الله حسن إدراكهم ووصولهم للمعني من أقصر طريق وأجمله ، تتميزي بالفعل بالموهبة المغلفة بالإبداع الشفاف وقدرتك علي وضع نبضات أحاسيسك فوق السطور .**دمت بخير*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الفاضلة / جيهان محمد علي
> *
> 
> *بارك الله فيك 
> **كم تمنيت أن أملك إحساس الشعراء الراقي ، وكم تمنيت أن يهبني الله حسن إدراكهم ووصولهم للمعني من أقصر طريق وأجمله ، تتميزي بالفعل بالموهبة المغلفة بالإبداع الشفاف وقدرتك علي وضع نبضات أحاسيسك فوق السطور .*
> 
> *دمت بخير*


الأب الجميل سيد جعيتم  :f: 

تذكرت وانا أقرأ كلماتك الدافئة حديث عابر بيني وبين أحد الروائيين حينما أعربت له عن إحساسي بأني لن أستطيع أبدا كتابة "رواية " في يوم من الايام ....فهذا أمر بالغ الصعوبة لي ولا أتصور نفسي أنجح فيه أبدا ...

فكان رده علي هو ان الرواية مثل "العطسة" تفرض نفسها على المبدع ولا يستطيع مقاومتها  :: 

أظن ...أظن ان القصيدة أو الخاطرة تفعل هذا بنا أيضا  :2:  
على كل حال منتهى أمل أي كاتب أن تصل كلماته الى قلوب قارئيه أياً كان القالب الذي سيحوي تلك الكلمات 
فشكرا لك سيدي على كل هذا الاطراء الذي أسعدني وأثلج صدري 
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## نيفين مؤمن

مشكوووووووووووووووورة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مشكوووووووووووووووورة


أهلا بكِ  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جادلتني فيك الليالي طويلاً

حاصرتني ...واستجوبتني
ألقت أمام يقيني المشوش
 الفرية تلو الفرية 
لأصدق حبكــ
،
لم أستطع يوماً أن أُقصِيكَ عن عيني
 ،
ولم تلتهب أصابعي إلا بسلامك

أنت لم تخاطب يوماً عقلي

لم تناقشني في فكرة ...أي فكرة

بل جادلتني كثيراً في معنى ..في مغزى

في مفردة من مفردات الحياة
،
لم تسمي شعوراً واحداً عرفه الوجدان

بإسمــه

كنت تُقَّوم تلعثم قلبي 

بفصاحة قلبك وبلاغته
،

لم تكن حاضراً في نفسي إلا كغواية

تسابق ظني الحسن بالحياة

فترديه شكاً ...ويقيناً بك 

وحدكــ

،

آمنت بالربيع لأجلك 

رغم صقيع تاريخه في قلبي
فكان قدري معك الخذلان
..
فسلام على الأيام
الدائرة بيننـا
تنحر أجسادنا
وتستبقنــا 

إلى خلاص نأباه
 وكرهنــاه

وكم كره القلبُ ما يُنجيِه


.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أعلم أنك تقاوم بشراسة*
وأن المعركة ضروس
والمسافة بيننا هي فرصتك الوحيدة للنجاه
،
أسلحتك تتساقط
وذخيرتك تنفذ
واللحن في الأعماق يتغلغل
ليس لنا حياله إرادة
،
أعلم صبرك على جرح يتكون
ويتلــون
بكل ألوان قوس قزح
،
أعلم يا بهيِّ الروح 
كم كنت مقتولا قبل معركتك
وكم صرت أبديا بعدها
،
هناك خطأ في الكون عليك إصلاحه
حتى تكتمل رقعة الشطرنج 
وتصبح مثـاليـة
..
وإلى أن تفعل
سأعد لك فنجان قهوتك
أعلم أنك تفتقدها 
وتفتقدني..،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

انتظرت نفسي أياما حتى ألتقيها 

ألتقيها وهي بخير ....وهي مروية العطش مطمئنة القلب
،


وهي حتى رابطة الجأش متماسكة 

فأكتب إليك ، وأبادلك كلمات الأمل.. والحب.. والصبر
ولكن طال انتظاري يا حبيبي لها ولم تأتي
لم تأتي على أية حال 

!!
قررت الرحيل عني وعن أيامي العجاف

انا خاوية جدا وليس لدي ما أقدمه لك
 حتى ولو كان مجرد كلمات 
!!!
ناديتني بأحب الأسماء

 فعجزت

عن رد النداء

ذكرتني بأعز الذكريات

 فوجدت الحنين بداخلي جثة هامدة 

اصطفيت قلبي لتشكوه مرارة الأيام

 فإذا به حجراً ترده الأيام في وجهك ضاحكة 

احتفظت بي في قلبك أمنية
 وعجبت أنا من إنسان يتمنى العدم 

!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هذا المرقص هو كل ما استطعت
 لإقامة فروضك الخمس 
كَفرت بك كل أرض للصلاة 
ولم تدق أجراسك سوى لذاك.. الهمس
تتقن  فن ( اللمس) 
و تنتهي من حرف ...و تنتهي إلى حرف 
وتسجد في حرف ...و تضل 
وتخون المعنى ...و المستقر
وتفوزبالثمرة. ..و قليل الصياح 
الفلاح
الفلاح
يا قلب نفض الأحلام و ركلها ..ركل
المرقص  غوث 
المرقص  بحر 
المرقص دنس الحب
 و توبة قلب
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أتقن الحديث عن الأوطان
فلاجئة مثلي تفشل دائما في الحصول على تأشيرة دخول لأرض تشبهها
 لا تملك رفاهية كتلك 
،
وحين وجدتك مكسوا بغبار الطريق
وبأثمال ممزقة
وقلب تُنضِجُ منه كل يوم قطعة لتسد جوع القصيدة
؛ 
لم أتبينك جيدا 
ظننتك تمارس نوعا نادرا من السادية
أو تعتذر عن ذنوب العالم لذرات الرمال و اشباح الطريق
أو تترقبني منذ عُمر، و قمر، وثلاث نجمات
لتعطيني ( ختم جيد) أختم به أوراقي المرفوضة دوما 
من أبناء القبيلة

انفعلت

و أجفلت

و أيقنت أنك عراف تمارس سحرك الأسود 
و تحتاج قربان تلقيه لآلهتك التي ما عادت تعبد 
و برغم ظنوني السيئة نحوك _ ولأنني كنت متعبة فعلا_ جلست في المسافة الواقعة بين قلبك المهتريء
وآخر قطعة تنضجها منه على الموقد
وكأني بجلوسي هذا قد أبطلت سحرك
و أطفأت شرك
ورأيت وجهك __ وجه أبي __ حين همست :

"لا تخافي يا صغيرتي لقد أخليت صدري من قلبي 
ليكون لك وطن
فاسكنيه ...واسكني"

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أعرف لماذا يكون وجهك هو آخر ما آراه قبل أن أفقد الوعي 
!!!
في الإسبوع الماضي حين فقدت وعيي من شدة الزحام ؛
  رأيته 
وقبلها بيومين ، فقدته متعمدة حتى أوقف لوم نفسي فيك ؛
ورأيته كذلك 

والآن... ومنذ ساعتان

 فقدته مرة أخرى حين حاول أحدهم أن يصارحني بحبه الدفين 
؛
ورأيته أيضااااا 

!

وجهك

 عينك 

نفث شوقك 

هو آخر ما آراه قبل مغيبي الصغير

 فلماذا أجدك دوما على حافة الحياة ؟ 

في هذا الطريق الضيق بين النهاية والنجاة؟

 لماذا تشرف عليِّ بأنين _ غريب_ لا يتناسب وقسوةً لونت ملامحك ونحتت أيامك 
،
لماذا تكون دموعك هي آخر ما تلثم عيناي قبل إغماضهما
،
 لماذا أبحث عنك في إغمائي فلا أجدك
،
 وأعود لأتحقق من صورتك فلا أجد

 سو ....اااااك 

لماذا لا أقابلك ..(أنت ) 
 إلا في تلك الثواني البخيلة
،
 القاك بحقيقتان 
،
وأغادرك بعندان
،
 وتعانق أحلامي بحرمان

 وفي لحظات مغيببي _ فيها فقط

أجد الإنسان..!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كيف أستقبل لهفتك بقلب ملثم 
يخشى الولوج مرة أخرى لوديانك؟

كيف أسيطر على جموع الثوار في ذاتي 
المطالبة برأسك لتستمر الحياة أو
 لتنتهي؟ 

كيف أجيب مطالبها بقبول أو برفض ؟
و كيف أنفذ إرادة ما عادت تملك وصال أو صد؟!


أنا الحاكم الضحية 

تهتز أركان دولته بخاطر ...نبوءة... حلم يتمرد على قوانين الجاذبية
لم أعد أؤمن بك بما يكفي لأزيح جبال آسَّاك عن صدري

 نبوءاتك عجزت عن إخباري بما يجري في ساحتي الخلفية
 رغم أنك لازلت ماهرا في رقص أصابعك على ماء روحي
 و تتطاول معانيك على تفاصيل سري 
وقاحتك معي ليس لها حدود ،
 وحجارتي نفذت أمام نفاذ عينيك

فمن لي؟

 والجيران و الرعية 
و الأعداء خارج الحدود 
حتى الأقارب و الصِبية

 كلهم

 كلهم 

يرتقبون المرور
 لحمل طفلين غفيا على حرف واحد
 بعد أن أنهكهما العراك
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من يوم أن أجلستني أمامك لأقامر
وأنا أعجز عن النهوض
،
رغم أني حاولت مراراً
و رغم _ أيضا _لم يتبقى معي شيئاً لأضعه على الطاولة حتى تستمر اللعبة 
إلى هذه الدرجة تاجرت في خساراتي وجعلتني خارج حساباتك الدنيوية ..
إلى هذه الدرجة نجحت في سلخ الأحلام عن أصابعي ؟!

ربما كان إحسانك الوحيد أنك جعلت مني وتدا لروحك الهائمة في سموات فشلتُ في عدها ... و بلوغها

،

من يوم أن أسلمتني عنوةً للمدى
وعبرت ببلاغتك المعهودة عن أشياء لم توجد ..ولن

ثم وصلتَ خيالي القزم بمجرات سماوية
و رسمتني هناك جنيِـــِّة
فطمحتُ أن أعانق صورتي المدعاه
أو أن أكونها بلحظة مسِّكَ لخصلة من شعري
،
من يوم أن إنتقلت للسكن في الشارع المجاور لي
وانا أتحفظ في إلقاء التحايا عليك
و أرفض التلصص على قلبك
فللجيرة حرمة ...و للواقع سطوة

،


من يوم أن إرتطم صدرك بصدري_ بعنف _في الطريق المزدحم 
وانا أستشعر وجع مزمن في قلبي
رغم أنك أكدت لي مراراً أنك لم تقصد ،
و أن الأمر كله لا يخرج أن يكون صدفة
ومحض خطأ

،

من يوم أن ذكرتني بأول نسيان لـكــ
وأنا فريسة لسفسطائية لعينة

على كل الدروب 
أتجادل مع فلاسفة و غوغاء
وألقي عليهم الأسئلة الفخمة و البلهاء والملهمة 
وأنت وحدك
أنت وحدك (المجيب)
من بين كل الأجوبة
،

من يوم أن سرقتني من سياق النص ،
ووضعتني بين قوسين
ثم تماديت في إذلالي و مددت خطاً أحمر بينهما
وأنا أقرأني في طالعك كلمة مشتهاه. ... و ملغاه

،


من يوم أن إستقبلتني بحفاوة صياد ماهر
وألقيتُ مائي عن ظهري راضية
و أنا أعيش وطنك في وطني
وتهاجر من أرضي الطيور
،

من يوم أن أقنعتني بالحدود الدنيا للعبث
والعليا لإدعاء الألوهية
و انا أحترم جدا أقراص الدورميفال
و مسكنات العمل الشاق
وبرامج التوك شو المسائية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مسافرة في اللذة المقتولة 
لم يعد يناسبني الأنين.. ولا الضجيج .. و لا تقارير الرفض اليومية 
أنت فقط من يناسبني 
و هذا بحد ذاته مأزق كبير 
وشيء مهين 
وعتمة تتسلل رويدا رويدا للبصيرة 
،
سفاهة ما بيننا تورثني الجنون 
وانت اللامبالي بالزمان 
ولا المكان
ولا حتى الإنسان
أرتجي منك بعض اهتمام...!!
كالوهم تسري في الحقائق
وكالغيب تنذر بالصواعق 
و كوصايا الشيخ العابث للدرويش العابس 
تختلق أزمة مزمنة في الهوية و الانتماء 
،
يروقني السير على الماء 
ولا أبالي بقضم الأسماك لأصابع قدمي
ولا بغرق أطفالي على مرمى البصر 
حولتني لكائن يستحيل عن التصور 
وأنت ...أنت لا تبالي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا وقت لدي لأحبك 

الشتاء العالق بأرديتي يرهقني

و يقطف زهرات كلماتي قبل أن تراها 

انا لست سيئة إلى هذا الحد

لكن أزمنتنا يا حبيبي قد تعاكست بصورة مؤلمة

والوجد الساجد بين لحظتين لم تولدا بعد 
؛
قضى وهو على هذه الهيئة


لا وقت حتى للعويل

فقد حرمه الدهر هذه الرفاهية 

أحلامنا اختلطت بالواقع المزري

و صارت قبحا نتجاهله بإصرار 

ونتملق دمامته لنحيي بعض 
أســــرار

أعرف أن حبنا ليس نزيها إلى هذه الدرجة 

أعرف أنه مذنب وتاءه و يعشق الأخطار

لكنه حبنا 

رفعت عنه الأقلام وجفت الصحف


فقللي ماذا نصنع لقلبينا 
و قد آويا ذاك الشريد الخطاء؟

ماذا نصنع و كل النوافذ مفتوحة 
و هو لا يخرج و لا يستتاب ؟

ماذا نصنع وكل نبوءات الأفول قد بُلِّغت 

و الشمس غابت منذ ألف مغيب

وهو لايزال ينبض بكل وقاحة الحياة ؟

لست سيدة على القلب الذي أسكنه
؛ 
مجرد واشيةبالغيب و المسكوت والممنوع

مجرد حاشية لحرف انكسر 
و مرق و خان معانيه
ونزف حتى الموت 


لست خائنة ...ولن أكون 

لكنني كلما اقتربت من فيوضاتك

أجدني أفاضل بين خيانات شتى

ويكون وفائي الوحيد لضوؤك

والجحيــــم 
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليس لدي ما أخفيه 
ظنوني بك تكثفت للغاية
واستعارت أردية بالية لتستر عورتها 
الطفل الذي و جدناه ذات ظلمة واحدة
واقتلعناه من ألف متاهة ؛ هدأ أخيرا
وثرثرته تخفت... وتنسحب
،
والسحب العليلة تترفع عن السقوط
رغم امتلائها بالأسود وظلال قرمذية 
انا لا أبكي . ..
( فلست شجاعة إلى هذا الحد)
إنما 
فقط اقرأ الأخبار السياسية بإهتمام مبالغ فيه 
لازلت أفعل . ..هل تصدق ؟
!
رغم النضوج لازلت بلهاء الحلم
ولا أحد غيرك يلم بكل حدود سذاجتي 
وعيوب لساني في نطق الواقع 
ربما لهذا أغضب منك بميوعة
و أرضى عنك بوخز في الضمير 
،
إلى حين النهاية سنظل معا 
رغم أنفينا
ورغم ما أخفينا 
لا تعجب 
فليس للحكاية نهاية يعترف بها بعد
و نحن قد ألفنا المطاردات
و الكلمات المعكوسة
والنعاس على أبواب الحقيقة
نعم
أتعبنا الحكاية نحن
ونحن لأقوال لم تروى
وأحاديث مدلسة 
وخيبات إقترفناها... وسنظل 
ونزهتنا الوحيدة ستكون على الحد الفاصل
بين التعاسة ...والتعاسة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتقن التجاهل
وأزف إليك في كل مساء بشارة للحب 
دون أن أكترث لفستاني المهلهل... ولا لقلبي المغناطيس 
،
سبحان من وضع هذا الكفر بعيني 
و جعلني من أتباعك الضالين
ما من شك فيك إلا وقد ضل 
وكل يقين فيك قد ذل 
لا تؤاخذ العبث 
و لا تعتذر للحقيقة
وفوق النهى تسير 
وتحت الجلد تحترق 
وانا الهينة ...الهائمة 
أهمس لك ...لتنتبه 
فتنفجر بالرحيل ...و الاقتراب 
وأفوز انا 
بالاغتراب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليس لأنني هنا وأنت تقف هناك
 والمسافة بيننا فكرة تنشئها
 و تنتهي بقلبي فقير الخيال 
،
وليس لأنك تفشل في كل مرة في لمسي 
رغم إستسلامي



(لخشونتك )
فأخرج من صراعي معك آملة في العودة إليه ثانيا 
،
وليس لأنك تتربص كل هذا التربص بفكرتي اليوتيوبية عن أعدائي فأجدني أجردهم من أسلحتهم و مخالبهم و أنيابهم 
في كل مرة التقيهم ؛
 و هذا فقط لأنك بارع جدا في إقناعي
 بكل ما هو سيء و شاذ و غير إعتيادي 
،
وليس لأنك تجاوزت القطر والدائرة
 و تتعمد أن تعطي بيانات خاطئة عن أبعادي 
و حدود إحتمالي 
،
وليس لجنونك الليلي المعتاد 
الذي يغتالني بأسئلة بلا أجوبة 
فأصير الى سراب و تلقاني بعده بخطوتين 
،
وليس من أجل بحة صوتك الملولة
 ولا نفير أيامك 
و لا إصطلاحاتك البيزنطية 
التي تعرقل الحقائق دوما أمام ناظري 
،
وليس من أجل أطفال وأدناهم سويا
 وتركتني وحدي أبكيهم 
وتكفلت أنت بنعيهم مرارا 
،
وليس من أجل الفجر الذي يعادينا بلا جريمة
 سوى كينوننتنا 
،
و ليس من أجل صك للعفو تنتظره
 و أخشاه 
،
وليس من أجل ألف حقيقة تعرت 
وأخفيت وجهي خجلا منها وخوفا 
،
وليس من أجل نسائك اللائي تروادهن عن قلبي 
فتقيم أوثانه وأحشد عبيده من جديد
 لدين لا يتبعك 
،
وليس لأنك تصل لأقصاي من كل الاتجاهات
 وأظل انا في بؤرة حرماني منك ومني 
،
وليس من أجل كل هذا التهافت المتقاطع على أسئلة وأجوبة.
 وأبنية مقامة و متهدمة ..
وصور قديمة وملونة ..
و كلمة تمزقت مرارا بيننا 
،
ليس من أجل كل هذا 
كـرهتكــ
 ؛
بل من أجل نبوءة قديمة أخبرتني
 أنني سأعيش أكره نفسي دوما
.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لو كنا فى وطن يثمن قيمة الأدب و الإبداع
 لو ولدت منذ قرن من الزمان
لكنت الآن أشهر من نار على علم
و لأشاروا إليك بالبنان
لكن الشهرة فى حدها ليست مطلب و لا جائزة
و المكانة أرحب من المكان
و القيمة لا تحدها الألقاب
كل التحية و التقدير و الإعجاب و الإنبهار بكل ما تخطيه يا چيهان
و ربنا ما يحرمنا من إبداعاتك و تفردك 
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لو كنا فى وطن يثمن قيمة الأدب و الإبداع
>  لو ولدت منذ قرن من الزمان
> لكنت الآن أشهر من نار على علم
> و لأشاروا إليك بالبنان
> لكن الشهرة فى حدها ليست مطلب و لا جائزة
> و المكانة أرحب من المكان
> و القيمة لا تحدها الألقاب
> كل التحية و التقدير و الإعجاب و الإنبهار بكل ما تخطيه يا چيهان
> و ربنا ما يحرمنا من إبداعاتك و تفردك



من حوالي سنتين او تلات سنين كنت مهتمة... لأ وكمان كنت مخططة لدخول الوسط الادبي واخدت بعض خطوات فعلا والموضوع مش صعب على فكرة لكن ظهرت لي مشكلة غريبة جدا وهي اني مبعرفش اجامل خصوصا في مسألة الابداع والفن معرفش اقول على حاجة انها حلوة وعجباني ودا مايكونش احساسي الحقيقي  ومش بس كدا انا كمان مش بيعجبني من الانتاج الادبي الحالي الا نسبة قليلة جدا جدا جدا ...مع الاسف 
وطبعا الحكاية دي كانت هتحطني في موقف عدائي غير مقصود بيني وبين معظم الزملاء  
والوسط دا اتضح انه قائم على المجاملات بصورة لا يمكن تتخيلها وايضا على العلاقات الشخصية والواسطة وعاوز تتأكد من دا شوف الاسماء المشهورة دلوقتي في كل المجالات الادبية وحاول تقرالهم وانت تعرف حجم المآساة 
انا مش بقول اني عظيمة وفلتة زماني خالص والله ومش دا اللي اقصده بكلامي بس عاوزة اقول اني  قبل ما اكون بكتب وليه بعض المحاولات انا بعرف اقرا كويس اوي وبحس بالابداع الحقيقي ويصعب علية جدا اتعامل مع ناس متحققين ولهم اسمهم ومشهورين  واضطر اقولهم يا (استاذ فلان) او يا (استاذة فلانة) وانا عارفة انهم اقل كتيييييير جدا من المكانة اللي حصلوا عليها ...غيرة على قيمة الكلمة ومكانة الادب الحقيقي مش اكتر 
وعشان كدا يا صديقي انا منفعشششششششش خالص في الوسط الثكااااافي  :: 
عمري ماهنسى كلامك اللي انت قلته دا يا احمد وبعتبره من الحاجات القليلة جدا اللي حصلتلي الفترة الاخيرة واسعدتني بجد ...اشكرك 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الأمر لا يتعلق بي 

بالهدوء الكوني _ربما _

أو بطفح جلدي أصاب الذاكرة 

شطآني لا تصلها السفن 

ولم يحدث ان أنقذت غريق _هكذا قررت لها _

وربما لهذا اخترتها لتتسول منها وجودك 

فهنا _حيث بلاد اللانتماء

يكون كل شيء مجردا من الحنين والتاريخ 
واللوم السخيف

حسنا 

سأنصت بصبر لتأوهاتك السكرى

وأحاول أن أتخيل رجل آخر غيرك 

لأحبـــه

انت الآن تتعلق بتلابيب قلبي 
وتناشده المكوث 
، 
و قلبي قد تعود القيام بمهامه جيدا

رغم كثرة الإصابات واضطراب الخطوات 

قلبي لا يملك المغيب أمام وهجك

 أو حماقتك

لست هنا لأتم أبجدية أقلامك

فأنا نفسي حرف ضائع من أبجدية

 لم تكتب ولم يعرف لها ناطقين 

لكن ربما أساعدك قليلا

 في محو بعض الحروف الخاطئة

 أو تلاوة صلوات خافتة 

تستدعي شياطينك الشاردة 

فأنا (ممحاة) جيدة

و هيكل طهر يحتاجه

 أحيانا المتعبين من السفر 

كلماتك سكرى تسجد في صدري

 وتعرف أن صلاتها لا تقبل

 ولكنها تتخلص على الأقل

 من عذاب الضمير

على أي حال 

ليس علي الحضور بكاملي

 فأنت لا تكلفني أكثر من أذن

 وروح مخدرة 

حتى إستفاقتي منك _فيما بعد _ يعوزني لها

أن أتذكرك بشكل أقوى ..فقط 

،

لا أنوي الرحيل

 و لا المكوث 

ولن أتراجع عن طريق إخترته لي

 بكل ما أوتيت من أنانية 

ولكني سأبقى ظلال عينيك

 التي سترى بها كل امرأة

 بعد أن تنتهي منها 

جسدا و عقلا
..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لست كاذبة بما يكفي
 لأجعلك تصدقني دائما 
فارقبني بصبر المسافر على قضبان متآكلة
 تغزوه المسافات و لا يغزوها
و في وقت انتظارك _ الحارق _ للوصول 
تأمل ملامحي جيدا 
فهي تتضح وتنطمس
 بقدر ضوء مصباحك على وجهي
فلست أنا سواك انت... ولكن بلا حقيقة 
وتأكد تماما أننا سنمل لعبة (كرة النار ) 
التي نتبادلها يوما 
فلست كاذبة لألقيها إليك دائما
 و لا أمتلك أيضا إيمانا يبقيها في قلبي للأبد ،
الحسرة لابد وأن يتقاسمها اثنين لتنطلي لعبة الحياة ؛ 
وانا وانت كان مجموعنا دائما أقل من اثنين 
لم أتقن في الحياة شيئا ذو قيمة
 حتى حينما احترفت الكذب _ ومارسته بمهارة متوسطة_ وقفت في تلك المساحة الرمادية من الحب ؛ 
لا أستطيعه و لا يستطيعني ..
أتشبث بالصراخ في مواسم الهمس ،
 و على عتبات الغرق 
تستهويني الأيدي الخارجة من الاعماق ، 
وصوبها أشرق ...و أنطفيء 
لنت إلى الحد الذي اعتصرت فيه يد الغوغاء
 طفولتي 
وقسوت على كل لحظات المنى 
حتى ذابت بين أصابعي ... وانتست 
لست كاذبة ..
_وإنما فتنتني الدنيا طويلا_ 
_فعرفت أن يقينها_ لعب و أجمل ما فيها 
كـــذب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنت رجل سيء 
تاريخك لا يروي سوى
 سير الخارجين عن القانون ،
 التائهون عن الطريق ،
المتلاعبون بالحب 
تاريخك مليء بدماء الأنبياء 
المسالمون 
وحتى المستسلمون 
كيف تورطت إلى هذه الدرجة معك ؟ 
كيف أفرغت كل ما في جيبي من حلوى 
و أهديتها لك ؟!! 
وأنت القاصر على نفسك
الممتليء بالغيب 
النافذ حد الجرح 
لست فضائية الهوى لأكونك ، 
و لاتعتريني صرعات المسحورين بالـ(لا) 
،، 
لوحتي بها فقط ثلاثة خطوط 
ولا تكفي لصنع أنثى بالمعنى المتعارف عليه 
فلماذا طموحك يصور لك دوما أفكارا مبالغ فيها عني 
فأجدك تلوي خطوطي بقسوة
 وتحولني لسمكة تأكل بيضها لتعيش 
أو لثعبان يعتصر فرائسه المفتونة بلون جلده 
أو لكرسي يستريح عليه جنونك ثم يتركه مشتعلا ...!!
انا فقيرة الخيال جدااا 
و لا تستهويني تلك الألاعيب الرهيبة 
ولا أمتلك من حطام الدنيا سوى
(علبة ألوان )
ألون بها مصائبي ...لتمر
فلماذا تحاول السطو عليها 
و إعطائي لونك الوحيد ؟

!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليتك كنت أقل إحساسا بالحياة و بالإنسان

ربما استطعنا أن نجد لنا على الارض مكان

،

ليتك دسست في قلبي بعض من أنانيتك 

ليحيا حبنا

،
ليتك اخترت غيره ضحية

لتحافظ على سلام العالم

،

ليتك اقتصرت عليِّ

و لم تتفرق على القلوب

و لم تفترق عن العيون

،

ليتك كنت رجلا من (لحم و دم)

و لم تكن بكل هذا الغياب

.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أعرف الكثير 

فقط أنت ...وبضع مهارات 

غير كافية لتوظيفي بالحياة 

أدعي كثيرا الوصول

رغم أني لا أبارحك 

هذه الهفوات لا تعنيني

 وإن كلفتني حياتي

طالما أنت سيدها ...و مالك أمرها

عصياني كبير 
وأبجدياتي تفقد كل يوم حرف _ أعرف

فاتساع أميتي فيك يبهج طفولتي

 و يدميها

لست أحبك 
،
هذا خداع كبير للبصر 

أنا أنحتك كل يوم بقلب جديد _يعرفني_ 

حتى وانا أحاول

 في كل مرة تغيير مكانه في جسدك
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لست قضيتك

ولم أثر يوما في نفسك أي حماس للقتال



فلست سندريلا ...و لا ليلى

و لا القليلة القادرة على استحضار كثيرك

وهذا الطفل الذي يتقافز بيننا _لم نحسن أبدا تأديبه _

فكان إضطرارنا الدائم لنتلامس



فما الذي يمكن ان يقال بعد انهزام كل القصص الشعبية في ضمير وطن ؟

ما الذي يتبقى للغد ؟

سوى الفتن و الحنين إلى اللا شيء

كنت أتنزه يوما بجوار غروبك فراقني المشهد

حتى ظننت أن العمر كله ليل ..!

أعرف أني سيئة للغاية في إختيار التوقيتات

ولكن هذا ليس مبررا كافيا لشنقي

تماما مثلما كان حبك كثيرا جدا


ليحدث ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في كل مرة كنت تتسلل إلى ساحتي الخلفية

 وتلقي( قنبلتك اليدوية ) 

كنت لا أكف عن الصراخ وانا مندهشة :

لماذا تفعل هذا ؟

لماذا ؟

حتى اكتشفت أخيرا أنني طوال الوقت 

كنت أوجه لك السؤال الخطأ 

وانك لست سوى (لص) يقتله كبرياؤه 

و أن تلك كانت الطريقة الوحيدة التي إرتضيتها 

لتقترب من أملاكي 


مأساتي الآن ان المعرفة حرمتني من الإعتراض

ومن السؤال

و من أخذ قرار ؛

 بالدمع أم الإبتسام 

حين تقرر إلقاء 

قنبلتك القادمة 

؟!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السرعة  بيننا لا تتجاوز إشارات الهروب 
 و منشورات نعيك المتكررة  لا تستدعي دمعات عطفي 
و لا حتى زفرات يأسي و... استياءي 

 ليست الأمور على ما تبدو عليه من أوهام 
 لكنها الجروح حين تتعمق ....و تتأكد 
فيستحيل معها  قبول أو رفض ،
 انا أعلم عنك ما يكفي لذبح كل حقيقة في هذا الكون 
 و كانت أكبر معجزاتي  في الامتثال و التسليم 
 فكيف لا أكافأ عن إيماني هذا كله بعيد يحمل أسمك ؟!
 خطيئتك كانت في خيانة  الإيمان 
 و خطيئتي كانت ...أن عرفتك 💔

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أصنع لك الإختبارات الصغيرة 

و آراك تجتازها بغطرسة تحسد عليها

،
سامحني 
إن صادقت الأسئلة الرديئة 
وتسولت صبرا وليلا... لا يرانا
،
فقد تعبت من البصر
و المبصرون
و من كل اولائك الذين يظنون فينا
 الوجود
!!
أواجهك كما أواجه كوابيسي
بعزيمة... و إستغفار
و أعرف ان خوفي فيك متحقق لا محالة
هكذا كانت نبوءاتي دوما 
يتحقق اسوأها... و أوجعها
،
ليس فيك ما يغري مثلي للحياة 
و لكنك بارع جدا في إغوائي
 بــــــكــــــ
،
كل تفصيلة فيك لا تشبهني
 ولكنها تعكسني كمرآة آثمة 
اعتادت على لِي الأعناق

 و تشويه الأنا فصارت
 أنت
!!
.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وماذا بعد؟
غيرك ..
و بسببك ..
 و لأنك (أنت) 
تستمر المأساة
**
ولماذا قلتُ؟ 
هذا .. 
أو تلك ..
أو أي  شئ 
أو لا   شئ 
وكله.. 
كله (أنت) 
**
رغما و قهرا 
اختيارا و جبرا 
منقوشا في صُحُفِي
 اسمك ( انت) 
**
لماذا الحب؟! 
يطرق الباب.. أو يحطمه 
يسرق العمر.. أو يوصله 

يثور 

يخون 

يغير الوطن والهوية 
ويكتبك (أنت) 
**
ولم لا؟ 
وكيف كان؟ 
ضل.. أم اهتدى 
قدرٌ.. أم  أحلامٌ لا تُرى 
و لماذ النجوم؟ 

ترقصُ... لَك 
**
ويحك.. كيف تجرؤ؟ 
وأين لائي.. ذهبت ؟ 
وبها فقط قد اكتملت...! 
**
وأين الفرار؟ 
وما القرار؟ 
وكيف أخرج؟ 
من هنــــــــا 
وكل المكان

هو  (أنت)
..

----------

